# CWA...and I'm not talking about Communications Workers of America!



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

Belly up to the bar for a quick green beer before the end of St. Patty's Day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Belly up to the bar for a quick green beer before the end of St. Patty's Day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

go back and enjoy the video!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> go back and enjoy the video!


Embeded it for ya!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Embeded it for ya!!



Thanks....I've got to learn how to do that one of these days~!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks....I've got to learn how to do that one of these days~!


When you are on the youtube page with the video scroll down click on embed..........Then copy, and paste the highlighted text, just like you would the web address


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Mitch, I think it's time I retired for the evening.   You have a good night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well Mitch, I think it's time I retired for the evening.   You have a good night.


Night Bob!!.........Gonna have to headin that way myself!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning and it is a good day for the calendar says Friday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2011)

OK, all of you CWA folks, get your feet onto the floor, and the kids out of the door and off to school.

Now it's time to continue sniffling and sneezing, sneezing and sniffling, wiping watery eyes.  Repeat this process all day long.  

Am I the only one that suffers from these crazy allergies?????  If I knew that it would help, I would kiss a cheekins rear end !!!!  I have had enough of this miserable crap.

TGIF


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Embeded it for ya!!



Every band needs a dutch sax playin hawty in it. It's just ashamed they waited til the last two minutes to bring her in. That's when the song came to life..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

My head.... It hurts.  Top o the mornin to ya lads.  I need a car bomb to get cranked up this AM.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning and it is a good day for the calendar says Friday.



Yes!  Yes it is .... my 3 day weekend is officially underway.  Our club hunt test this weekend.  RB and I went down last night and got camp set up.  I need coffee and then lots to do before I head back down.  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, all of you CWA folks, get your feet onto the floor, and the kids out of the door and off to school.
> 
> Now it's time to continue sniffling and sneezing, sneezing and sniffling, wiping watery eyes.  Repeat this process all day long.
> 
> ...



  might be worth a try    Mine won't really kick in for  week or two until the oak & pecan trees get cranked up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good happy friday morning everyone


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Every band needs a dutch sax playin hawty in it. It's just ashamed they waited til the last two minutes to bring her in. That's when the song came to life..



x2


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, all of you CWA folks, get your feet onto the floor, and the kids out of the door and off to school.
> 
> Now it's time to continue sniffling and sneezing, sneezing and sniffling, wiping watery eyes.  Repeat this process all day long.
> 
> ...




Taking my boy Jared to the Allergy Clinic today...it helps a wee bit.

Trees, shrubs, and flowers, don't really bother me, but the grass and weeds do

Beautiful Friday Mornin to ya folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Taking my boy Jared to the Allergy Clinic today...it helps a wee bit.
> 
> Trees, shrubs, and flowers, don't really bother me, but the grass and weeds do
> 
> Beautiful Friday Mornin to ya folks!!!



When the oaks start tasslin I'm gonna lock myself in a closet for two or three weeks. That stuff kills me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Friday Morning to you all!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Folks!  I am ready to get this day done so I can enjoy the weekend.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning Folks!  I am ready to get this day done so I can enjoy the weekend.



Good morning all...the weekend is here for me!      Time to pick up another bike.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW........... Ya'll soooo much bigger on this flat screen I gotz now!!! just gotta learn a few new tricks & get my old 'puter cleaned off/up and off my desk & to its new home...........

*TGIF!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Yee Hawwww, done for the weekend. Time to mow da' grass now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yee Hawwww, done for the weekend. Time to mow da' grass now.


  well come help me!!  Got some more bushhoggin that can be done.............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yee Hawwww, done for the weekend. Time to mow da' grass now.


Pretty weekend for it!


Keebs said:


> well come help me!!  Got some more bushhoggin that can be done.............



Carry the 22 and shoot some field mice.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

woooooo whoooooooo.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> woooooo whoooooooo.....




I am not stopping you.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pretty weekend for it!
> 
> 
> Carry the 22 and shoot some field mice.






Bitteroot said:


> woooooo whoooooooo.....


  again??


----------



## Hankus (Mar 18, 2011)

THIS IS A PUBLIC HEALTH NOTICE:

Too much green beer makes other things green


That is all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well come help me!!  Got some more bushhoggin that can be done.............



Might as well. Battery is dead on the lawnmower..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> THIS IS A PUBLIC HEALTH NOTICE:
> 
> Too much green beer makes other things green
> 
> ...


 worthless without pi............ oh heck naw, nevermind!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might as well. Battery is dead on the lawnmower..


 Tractor fueled & ready when you are!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might as well. Battery is dead on the lawnmower..



Two words  Jumper cables

You might  have to push the mowers up that hill of yours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Two words  Jumper cables
> 
> You might  have to push the mowers up that hill of yours.



Got the battery charger on it. Ain't no pushin it up that hill, that's for sure..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the battery charger on it. Ain't no pushin it up that hill, that's for sure..



You can ride and Collin can push.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can ride and Collin can push.



Funny guy...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Two words Jumper cables
> 
> You might have to push the mowers up that hill of yours.


  Quit giving him idea's!!  I'm *trying* to get some help down heah!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quit giving him idea's!!  I'm *trying* to get some help down heah!!



Hey Keebums, haven't made it to the post office yet, but soon..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish my battery was dead


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish my battery was dead



Jared would push you around for a Ferrari..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebums, haven't made it to the post office yet, but soon..


 No problem, ain't said a word, total surprise!!



Jeff C. said:


> I wish my battery was dead


 uuuhhhh............ ohsnap, nebermind!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jared would push you around for a Ferrari..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't find my left handed phillips head screwdriver..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, all of you CWA folks, get your feet onto the floor, and the kids out of the door and off to school.
> 
> Now it's time to continue sniffling and sneezing, sneezing and sniffling, wiping watery eyes.  Repeat this process all day long.
> 
> ...






I've got my cheekun mask onnnnnnnnnn!!!  Cockadoodle doooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


Kiss away Mr. Mike!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't find my left handed phillips head screwdriver..


I got an extra one I'll loan ya, come'on down & get it!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got my cheekun mask onnnnnnnnnn!!! Cockadoodle doooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> Kiss away Mr. Mike!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got my cheekun mask onnnnnnnnnn!!!  Cockadoodle doooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> Kiss away Mr. Mike!!



Idjit..



Keebs said:


> I got an extra one I'll loan ya, come'on down & get it!



You're tryin to trick me...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit..
> 
> 
> 
> You're tryin to trick me...


  WouldIdothat???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WouldIdothat???????



Youz a woman ain't ya'...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

Off with da ceiling fans out with the fishing gear!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off with da ceiling fans out with the fishing gear!!



Do you turn the ceiling fans off so you won't get your fishin rods caught up in them??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Youz a woman ain't ya'...


well yeah, yeah I am, ain't been no changes in *that* department..............  now, on to the other matter................



Hooked On Quack said:


> Off with da ceiling fans out with the fishing gear!!


  I wanna goooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you turn the ceiling fans off so you won't get your fishin rods caught up in them??





mebbe . . .





Keebs said:


> well yeah, yeah I am, ain't been no changes in *that* department..............  now, on to the other matter................
> 
> 
> I wanna goooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Come onnnnnnnn!!!  Just me and Grizzler going!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come onnnnnnnn!!!  Just me and Grizzler going!!



Going to bait his hook tooo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Going to bait his hook tooo?



Nope!!  He and I have been fishing together since '81!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come onnnnnnnn!!! Just me and Grizzler going!!


Well if he's the one going, why'd ya have to turn off the ceiling fans?!!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope!!  He and I have been fishing together since '81!!!



So many comments,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Battery charged and the back yard is mowed..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Battery charged and the back yard is mowed..


  KEWL plenty of time to hit 75 South!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> KEWL plenty of time to hit 75 South!



Nuh uhhh, I'm hittin da brewski's...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

so there I wuz...feeling kinda lonely and nutin left to my name except a pair of cut of pajama bottoms and a set'a  jumper cables....and in walked the womin of my dreams....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> so there I wuz...feeling kinda lonely and nutin left to my name except a pair of cut of pajama bottoms and a set'a  jumper cables....and in walked the womin of my dreams....



So you wuz gettin ready to go fishin too??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, I'm hittin da brewski's...


 I gotz brewski's!!
Neighbors are cooking some kinda lobster/shrimp stuff tonight, I'm taking red wine................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotz brewski's!!
> Neighbors are cooking some kinda lobster/shrimp stuff tonight, I'm taking red wine................





In da box !!!


Gotta go !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In da box !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta go !!!


  Nu=Uhh, I gotz Chella Lambrusko or something like that, it's in a big BOTTLE!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nu=Uhh, I gotz Chella Lambrusko or something like that, it's in a big BOTTLE!!



quanity is always better than quaility... that's why the call me....keef stone.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> quanity is always better than quaility... that's why the call me....keef stone.....



That's just wrong..


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you wuz gettin ready to go fishin too??





got cables...?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> got cables...?



One more week then I'm hittin a stream somewhere in N. Ga.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One more week then I'm hittin a stream somewhere in N. Ga.




you gotta give me a date for you and Collin to go up to the cabin...he and spence can fish.. we'll watch from the keg.. er a poarch...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

uh..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 I soooo jealous!!



Bitteroot said:


> quanity is always better than quaility... that's why the call me....keef stone.....


 I gotz dem too!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just wrong..


 I think it kinds "fits" him!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

ssmmooooooooooth...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> ssmmooooooooooth...


 reminds me of "60 Grit"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> reminds me of "60 Grit"



Who dat'???


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotz brewski's!!
> Neighbors are cooking some kinda lobster/shrimp stuff tonight, I'm taking red wine................



What time we eatin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who dat'???


Someone near & dear to my heart.............



lilD1188 said:


> What time we eatin


  I'll let ya know if there's leftovers.................. 
You coming out this weekend???


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Someone near & dear to my heart.............
> 
> 
> I'll let ya know if there's leftovers..................
> You coming out this weekend???



Prolly not, no gas lol & I gotta get my car sometime!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Prolly not, no gas lol & I gotta get my car sometime!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Rope burns hurt very very badly


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





Bitteroot said:


> quanity is always better than quaility... that's why the call me....keef stone.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> One more week then I'm hittin a stream somewhere in N. Ga.



Pretty weekend , every body out an about , good times


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Rope burns hurt very very badly


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Rope burns hurt very very badly





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Rope burns hurt very very badly


 Can you say "Gloves"??



mudracing101 said:


> Pretty weekend , every body out an about , good times


 


mudracing101 said:


>


  NOT *that* Kind!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 *hands on hip, tapping foot, raising eye brow, squinting at you* stance...................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *hands on hip, tapping foot, raising eye brow, squinting at you* stance...................



*LEft foot in front of right, in a rather quick motion for many many miles. *


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

what gwine on in hyeah?!?!?!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "Gloves"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was expectin him to take off like that he never has b4!! (100+ lb pit bull) and believe it or not he just wanted the water hose sprayed on him like rage lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *hands on hip, tapping foot, raising eye brow, squinting at you* stance...................



You dye your hair red??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> *LEft foot in front of right, in a rather quick motion for many many miles. *



You takin up runnin to save on gas??



BBQBOSS said:


> what gwine on in hyeah?!?!?!



I think the wadin's done started.



lilD1188 said:


> I was expectin him to take off like that he never has b4!! (100+ lb pit bull) and believe it or not he just wanted the water hose sprayed on him like rage lol



Shoulda had some planks on your shoes, it woulda been just like water skiing, without the water.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I was expectin him to take off like that he never has b4!! (100+ lb pit bull) and believe it or not he just wanted the water hose sprayed on him like rage lol



Neener neener.

I have 100+ lb rottie.  If it rains,  she will cross her legs for 24hr and you can not push her out the door.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> what gwine on in hyeah?!?!?!


What up matty?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You takin up runnin to save on gas??
> 
> 
> e:



Nope, to save lives.  Like mine.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You dye your hair red??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i went to taco mac for lunch today and ran into my waitress from last night.  She said "well you look like you feel good today".  I told her i was coming back for more. A little hair 'o the dog.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What up matty?
> 
> 
> Nope, to save lives.  Like mine.



Wassup homie??  Hows it hangin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "Gloves"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> *hands on hip, tapping foot, raising eye brow, squinting at you* stance...................





lilD1188 said:


> I was expectin him to take off like that he never has b4!! (100+ lb pit bull) and believe it or not he just wanted the water hose sprayed on him like rage lol



AHHHH i see now ok


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wassup homie??  Hows it hangin?



whats up boss?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> *LEft foot in front of right, in a rather quick motion for many many miles. *






BBQBOSS said:


> what gwine on in hyeah?!?!?!


HEYYY........... did like ya said, sorta, cut it real small, floured it, fried it, made gravy, added cream of mushroom soup, mushrooms & a coupla hits of worchestshire suace, let it cook low & slow a couple hours & DANG, thought about calling you just to slap ya!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You dye your hair red??
> Shoulda had some planks on your shoes, it woulda been just like water skiing, without the water.


 watchitderenow!
 Don't give her any idea's, PUH-LEESE!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Neener neener.
> 
> I have 100+ lb rottie.  If it rains,  she will cross her legs for 24hr and you can not push her out the door.



Its not funny it hurts  
Now rage aint even that spoiled but foxie might be lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEYYY........... did like ya said, sorta, cut it real small, floured it, fried it, made gravy, added cream of mushroom soup, mushrooms & a coupla hits of worchestshire suace, let it cook low & slow a couple hours & DANG, thought about calling you just to slap ya!!
> 
> 
> watchitderenow!
> Don't give her any idea's, PUH-LEESE!!!



Too late der mommy I've had that idea since aengus was 6months old lol just aint done it yet never enough mud out here lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "Gloves"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute,  did i just stumble across a way to be able to get back at keebsy for all the private messages? bwa ha hahaa


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait a minute, did i just stumble across a way to be able to get back at keebsy for all the private messages? bwa ha hahaa


  I know not of what you try to speak............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know not of what you try to speak............



I remember


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2011)

ABOUT 40 MORE MINUTES TILL FREEDOM.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> ABOUT 40 MORE MINUTES TILL FREEDOM.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> ABOUT 40 MORE MINUTES TILL FREEDOM.....



You gonna take your tighty whities off??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

Man i needed that nap.  Im thinkig its margarita time tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i needed that nap.  Im thinkig its margarita time tonight!



I like the way you think..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the way you think..



Been a good day.  Refi'd the house this morning (4.25%), quality time with wifey ,  went to taco mac for a couple hours, took a two hour nap, now time go eat some mexican food with a pigmy and his hawt wife. 

 Man I'm worthless.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

Well da fishing SUCKED!!!  Got blowed all ova da pond with 40mph winds rolleyes  well maybe not that fast, but it was BAD.  Wound up with 13 dinks, 1  1lber, 1 solid 3 1/2 lber ..


Saw 3 gaytors, anywhere from 3' - 7 '... they wouldn't bite either.


----------



## Buck (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well da fishing SUCKED!!!  Got blowed all ova da pond with 40mph winds rolleyes  well maybe not that fast, but it was BAD.  Wound up with 13 drinks, 1  1lber, 1 solid 3 1/2 lber ..
> 
> 
> Saw 3 gaytors, anywhere from 3' - 7 '... they wouldn't bite either.



Sounds like a pretty good day to me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well da fishing SUCKED!!!  Got blowed all ova da pond with 40mph winds rolleyes  well maybe not that fast, but it was BAD.  Wound up with 13 dinks, 1  1lber, 1 solid 3 1/2 lber ..
> 
> 
> Saw 3 gaytors, anywhere from 3' - 7 '... they wouldn't bite either.



Now we know for a fact that Ms. Dawn caught all of those big fish last time out..


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

heyy yall


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>




Man, yo nanners sho are dancin tonight.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



You gone nanners


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> Man, yo nanners sho are dancin tonight.


Is there something we should know about??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> You gone nanners


Yes maam   Good evening LILD


BBQBOSS said:


> Man, yo nanners sho are dancin tonight.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is there something we should know about??


Next Friday


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is there something we should know about??



mebbe....  Ask Quack.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2011)

good day.


flossie had her stitches taken out today so she ran like a cheetah on crack and red bull for most of the day, since she's been locked up most of the day for the last 12 days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mebbe....  Ask Quack.






Maaaaaaaaaan!!!  Ya'll WOULD not believe how many of yo wives I've stawked tonight!!  I'm thinking personal record....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes maam   Good evening LILD
> 
> 
> 
> Next Friday





BBQBOSS said:


> mebbe....  Ask Quack.


Will do!!........BTW......Thanks for the Lucky Charms!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes maam   Good evening LILD
> 
> 
> 
> Next Friday




Evenin'


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

slip said:


> good day.
> 
> 
> flossie had her stitches taken out today so she ran like a cheetah on crack and red bull for most of the day, since she's been locked up most of the day for the last 12 days.



Evenin' slip!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 18, 2011)

How u drunkards doing
BUZZED


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

baldfish said:


> How u drunkards doing
> BUZZED



Kick'n Chick'n???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaaan!!!  Ya'll WOULD not believe how many of yo wives I've stawked tonight!!  I'm thinking personal record....


Age quod agis.........Johnny Ringo-------> Doc Holliday
["Do what you do" meaning: "Do what you do best"]


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

baldfish said:


> How u drunkards doing
> BUZZED


Pot.......Meet Kettle!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Kick'n Chick'n???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaaan!!!  Ya'll WOULD not believe how many of yo wives I've stawked tonight!!  I'm thinking personal record....



Thanks for warming her up.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pot.......Meet Kettle!!



Just call me a democrat


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2011)

Dear God I hate sopa operas but the General Hunting forum has been better than a PPV adult channel.    

And for the record, I am against HB 277 but who gives a flying flip cause I've decided that the Flori-duh-ridians, not the Messicans or lack of morality or handouts, will be the downfall of society.  

Hi lilD.  We haven't met yet. So...... HI 


Keebs, darling, if you get a chance, check this out please. 
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/sweet-delight-baby-ombre-yarn-245928/

The one I wanted, you know, the one the woman told me would be in "soon" doesn't exist.  It only comes in pink and blue camo, no brown camo.  

I hate mass chain retailers.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaaan!!!  Ya'll WOULD not believe how many of yo wives I've stawked tonight!!  I'm thinking personal record....



Hiya quackers


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaaan!!!  Ya'll WOULD not believe how many of yo wives I've stawked tonight!!  I'm thinking personal record....



Just another feather in your hat.


I feel so used.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2011)

Nevermind. Otis/Self/Slowdroolin/Paul are keeping me company now.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God I hate sopa operas but the General Hunting forum has been better than a PPV adult channel.
> 
> And for the record, I am against HB 277 but who gives a flying flip cause I've decided that the Flori-duh-ridians, not the Messicans or lack of morality or handouts, will be the downfall of society.
> 
> ...



Hiiii!!!  I'm keebs' daughter!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nevermind. Otis/Self/Slowdroolin/Paul are keeping me company now.




He does not even have a chekken mask


----------



## Otis (Mar 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nevermind. Otis/Self/Slowdroolin/Paul are keeping me company now.


 


How you doin'? 





threeleggedpigmy said:


> He does not even have a chekken mask


 


When ya got what I got, ya need no disguise.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiya quackers



OK so you little keebs who's more mentally stable you or keebs Just asking cause yall both got to be crazy cause keebs is


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiiii!!!  I'm keebs' daughter!!


Hello Keebs Daughter!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

baldfish said:


> OK so you little keebs who's more mentally stable you or keebs Just asking cause yall both got to be crazy cause keebs is



Hmmmm that is a very good question!! Ill get back to ya on that one!!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening folks


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Keebs Daughter!!



Heyy rutt!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Evening folks


Evening Duke!!...........You haulin crackheads around SOWEGA this evening????..........Or stitching up Holsters??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Evening folks


Good evening Duke


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Duke!!...........You haulin crackheads around SOWEGA this evening????..........Or stitching up Holsters??


Almost a full moon, hopefully stitching


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 18, 2011)

well I'll be a suck egg mule...


----------



## baldfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> well I'll be a suck egg mule...



Good to hear from ya brother hoiws the fishing been we need to go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

bitteroot said:


> well i'll be a suck egg mule...



ok..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening Duke
> 
> Almost a full moon, hopefully stitching


Holsters that is!!



Bitteroot said:


> well I'll be a suck egg mule...


Whatup BitterBro!!??........Hola Old friend!!.....Good to see you around these parts again!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2011)

Evenin Yall!! Long day, but much progress made farm wise 

Keep an eye on the farm facebook for details.. might save yall some $ too (yup, shameless plug  )


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God I hate sopa operas but the General Hunting forum has been better than a PPV adult channel.
> 
> And for the record, I am against HB 277 but who gives a flying flip cause I've decided that the Flori-duh-ridians, not the Messicans or lack of morality or handouts, will be the downfall of society.
> 
> ...


I think that'll work........... not "quiet" what we had envisioned though, is it, but we can work it!!
WHAT is wrong with the board tonight?!?
I have tried getting on 'bout 3x's already!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!! Long day, but much progress made farm wise
> 
> Keep an eye on the farm facebook for details.. might save yall some $ too (yup, shameless plug  )



I like shameless plugs. Will be watchin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Holsters that is!!
> 
> Whatup BitterBro!!??........Hola Old friend!!.....Good to see you around these parts again!!


Helllllooooo Rut!



SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!! Long day, but much progress made farm wise
> 
> Keep an eye on the farm facebook for details.. might save yall some $ too (yup, shameless plug  )


 I saw that, wish we were closer, I could handle it, I never thought  growing up that *everyone* didn't eat steak at least a couple/three times a week!


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Evenin' slip!!


Hello


Keebs said:


> I think that'll work........... not "quiet" what we had envisioned though, is it, but we can work it!!
> WHAT is wrong with the board tonight?!?
> I have tried getting on 'bout 3x's already!



been slow on my end...but thats how it is most of the time for me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!! Long day, but much progress made farm wise
> 
> Keep an eye on the farm facebook for details.. might save yall some $ too (yup, shameless plug  )


Hey Snowy!!.........Been a long busy week here



Keebs said:


> I think that'll work........... not "quiet" what we had envisioned though, is it, but we can work it!!
> WHAT is wrong with the board tonight?!?
> I have tried getting on 'bout 3x's already!


No connection problems here tonight!!

Hello Darlin!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> been slow on my end...but thats how it is most of the time for me.


You still "buzzin"??


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.........Been a long busy week here
> 
> No connection problems here tonight!!
> 
> Hello Darlin!!


Hey, ya'll got trials or something this weekend??  It should be a GREAT weekend for ..........shoot, ANYTHING....... 'cept for the dang pollen!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 18, 2011)

Good night All!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night All!


Dang, early nite, huh?
G'nite AwsomeAussie!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You still "buzzin"??
> 
> Hey, ya'll got trials or something this weekend??  It should be a GREAT weekend for ..........shoot, ANYTHING....... 'cept for the dang pollen!


The Retriever club is hosting a hunt test this weekend. Tag is already there, and will be Marshalling tomorrow!!..........So far the pollen is just a nuisance!!.........No allergy symptoms yet!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night All!


BBQBOSS Wore ya out Huh!!........G'night Bro!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The Retriever club is hosting a hunt test this weekend. Tag is already there, and will be Marshalling tomorrow!!..........So far the pollen is just a nuisance!!.........No allergy symptoms yet!!


Marshalling??   oooooo, what kinda uniform she wear for that??
It's starting to ramp up down here, get ready!


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You still "buzzin"??
> 
> Hey, ya'll got trials or something this weekend??  It should be a GREAT weekend for ..........shoot, ANYTHING....... 'cept for the dang pollen!



buzzin from what?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

slip said:


> buzzin from what?


your ear............. 
or have you started back on that Rooster Booster again?!?!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Marshalling??   oooooo, what kinda uniform she wear for that??
> It's starting to ramp up down here, get ready!


The uniform is camouflage!!

The Pine trees here are about ready to pop!!..........Whatever is blooming here is already beginning to accumulate...........It's just not bothering the sinuses yet!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The uniform is camouflage!!
> 
> The Pine trees here are about ready to pop!!..........Whatever is blooming here is already beginning to accumulate...........It's just not bothering the sinuses yet!!


Tag looks Hawt in her camo!
I know pollen is yellow, but it's getting *more* yellow now, here, I know when the pecan tree's start, I have hit my allergy regime right so it doesn't go into upper respiratory infection......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tag looks Hawt in her camo!
> I know pollen is yellow, but it's getting *more* yellow now, here, I know when the pecan tree's start, I have hit my allergy regime right so it doesn't go into upper respiratory infection......



Hey hey mommy u haven't texted meee back yet!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

Helllooooo Otis!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tag looks Hawt in her camo!
> I know pollen is yellow, but it's getting *more* yellow now, here, I know when the pecan tree's start, I have hit my allergy regime right so it doesn't go into upper respiratory infection......


The pipe we make has some residual static electricity.......It's black in color for the most part.........So the pollen shows up on it real good!!.........I know it is there, but it ain't bothering us yet!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hey hey mommy u haven't texted meee back yet!!!!


oooopppssss.............. sowwy............ I see you found your rings........... the name is over by my chair & I"m comfy here..........
pm incoming............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The pipe we make has some residual static electricity.......It's black in color for the most part.........So the pollen shows up on it real good!!.........I know it is there, but it ain't bothering us yet!!


It's got the GT thang going on, huh?


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> your ear.............
> or have you started back on that Rooster Booster again?!?!



oh, yeah...my ear. right.


yeah its pretty much back to norm, learned to tune out the buzz for the most part but im happy. got most of the hearing back in time for turkey chaseing


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oooopppssss.............. sowwy............ I see you found your rings........... the name is over by my chair & I"m comfy here..........
> pm incoming............



Yes I thought I was gonna have a mental/emotional breakdown if I didn't atleast find my class ring lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2011)

slip said:


> oh, yeah...my ear. right.
> 
> 
> yeah its pretty much back to norm, learned to tune out the buzz for the most part but im happy. got most of the hearing back in time for turkey chaseing


 sometimes I really worry 'bout you, Moppett!!
I hope you get you one this year!!



lilD1188 said:


> Yes I thought I was gonna have a mental/emotional breakdown if I didn't atleast find my class ring lol


I know the feeling, I still haven't found my other set of truck keys!  The neighbors fed us well tonight, shrimp & lobster creole, then "Poppy" brought out dessert, cheese & guava "something"...........it was different.......... but I loved the cheese!!  Jackie sent home the left overs & also some Gouda cheese!
Ok, long short week & things to get done this weekend, G'nite folks!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahhh, the wonderful life of a Paramedic, just get my boots off and a patient walks into the station. 
So I spend the next 30 minutes giving a kid a breathing treatment.

I'm off to bed soon


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's got the GT thang going on, huh?


Shame on you for saying that about my pipe!!

This week has been a long.......Way too busy week!!..........Time to Stumble off to bed, and call it a night!!..........Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sometimes I really worry 'bout you, Moppett!!
> I hope you get you one this year!!
> 
> 
> ...




I'm still pullin my hair out tryin to find my keys with papoos truck key on it if I could find them I'd be happy and stress free


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2011)

Well the calendar says SAT but I don't think there will be much sit, sat, sat going on with the to do list in front of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

mornin giw


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning Dribblers, Hope you are all prepared for the "SUPERMOON" tonight.

Wonder if this will cause super stupidity amongst the Minority crowd tonight ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Dribblers, Hope you are all prepared for the "SUPERMOON" tonight.
> 
> Wonder if this will cause super stupidity amongst the Minority crowd tonight ?



I can almost guarantee it will. 

Oh, and we're Waders now,,,,,,,IDJIT...


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can almost guarantee it will.
> 
> Oh, and we're Waders now,,,,,,,IDJIT...



I'm still a driveler, I don't do creek wading.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'm still a driveler, I don't do creek wading.



You don't know what your missin..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning folks!  Time for some quality family time today.  Taking the boys to the Tellus Museum.  Should be fun!    Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2011)

just came through for a quick splash in the creek.

bread in oven, breakfast fixed and cleaned up, paper ready for recycling.  And we are off and making waves.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 19, 2011)

Good Morning!  I am working for about another hour, then doing a little shopping, then a little cleaning, and then out for a LOT of fun with friends tonight!

Let's hope I make it home safely with the supermoon crazies on the road tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'm still a driveler, I don't do creek wading.


Yeah, ya do, in one way or another.............. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't know what your missin..


 Mernin, shuggums!



BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!  Time for some quality family time today.  Taking the boys to the Tellus Museum.  Should be fun!    Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


Sounds like fun!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> just came through for a quick splash in the creek.
> 
> bread in oven, breakfast fixed and cleaned up, paper ready for recycling.  And we are off and making waves.


Lawd, you do a days work before I can even git going!



fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning!  I am working for about another hour, then doing a little shopping, then a little cleaning, and then out for a LOT of fun with friends tonight!
> 
> Let's hope I make it home safely with the supermoon crazies on the road tonight!


I'm going to have a couple of camera's on tripod's tonight, see if I can't get some cool pics of this here *supermoon*!!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 19, 2011)

Lawdy, its getting hot outside, and me at work unable to relieve the heat with a cold beer.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2011)

Good morning all,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Lawdy, its getting hot outside, and me at work unable to relieve the heat with a cold beer.


 see, I KNEW you were a Creek Wader!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all,,


 Hi!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning Creek Waders...beautiful day for a ride.   Now to just figure out which one to take out.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 19, 2011)

Usually I hate when someone trys to do a favorite song of mine, but this guy is GOOD.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek Waders...beautiful day for a ride.   Now to just figure out which one to take out.



Pick the small one.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2011)

That's the one I always get in trouble with.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek Waders...beautiful day for a ride.   Now to just figure out which one to take out.



The blue one the blue one


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> The blue one the blue one



Good choice!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good choice!



Wish I had a dirt bike or 4-wheeler to ride today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, ya do, in one way or another..............
> 
> Mernin, shuggums!
> 
> ...





Sirduke said:


> Lawdy, its getting hot outside, and me at work unable to relieve the heat with a cold beer.



Keebsugarbaby,  I can give you a wake up call in the AM to help give you an earlier jump start.  

good Sir, I agree!! just stained the back deck and if today is an indication of things to come, sweat is going to be the order of the day.     Spring doesn't officially get here until Monday.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi ya Keebs. Got to work today. Rather be fishing.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek Waders...beautiful day for a ride.   Now to just figure out which one to take out.


Uuuhhhh, don't matter which one you take, just watch where & how ya ride it......... :ke:


lilD1188 said:


> The blue one the blue one


 I can see I need to have a talk wit you!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Keebsugarbaby,  I can give you a wake up call in the AM to help give you an earlier jump start.
> 
> good Sir, I agree!! just stained the back deck and if today is an indication of things to come, sweat is going to be the order of the day.     Spring doesn't officially get here until Monday.


 No, no thank you............ I did the "early thang" for years, and still do when I "have to".............  thankfully I don't have to very often!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Got to work today. Rather be fishing.


I'd rather fish too!!  Gonna get back to working on the lean to after awhile, no rush, just being lazy for a bit.......... looks like the moon will be bright enough to work in tonight & it'll be cooler too!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhhh, don't matter which one you take, just watch where & how ya ride it......... :ke:
> 
> I can see I need to have a talk wit you!
> 
> ...



whyyyyy what did i dooooo??????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> whyyyyy what did i dooooo??????


Boneboy & JeffC tend to revert to "lil boys" when they have a bike around them & *somehow* they end up getting HURT!  Ya know the saying "Boys & their toys?"  They invented it!  Ya just DON'T encourage them!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Boneboy & JeffC tend to revert to "lil boys" when they have a bike around them & *somehow* they end up getting HURT!  Ya know the saying "Boys & their toys?"  They invented it!  Ya just DON'T encourage them!



but but but but but............. i wanna have funnnnnn


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> but but but but but............. i wanna have funnnnnn


That's what THEY said to & BB wound up with a busted up hand................ go fishin, oh wait, you got a BD party to go to........


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2011)

mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin folks.


Hiya Slip!!  What's on tap for you today?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's what THEY said to & BB wound up with a busted up hand................ go fishin, oh wait, you got a BD party to go to........



ive thought about it, but cant take the loaner to the pond, and cant make it to the party tomorrow!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin folks.



mornin' slip!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> ive thought about it, but cant take the loaner to the pond, and cant make it to the party tomorrow!


You could park at Aunt Wanda's & walk............


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You could park at Aunt Wanda's & walk............



bahahahaahahaahahaa you funny!!!! its too grown up to even attempt to come in from that way, 'specially with snakes n stuff!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd rather fish too!!  Gonna get back to working on the lean to after awhile, no rush, just being lazy for a bit.......... looks like the moon will be bright enough to work in tonight & it'll be cooler too!


Anxious to see that lean to. Getting anxious fo da full moon.



lilD1188 said:


> bahahahaahahaahahaa you funny!!!! its too grown up to even attempt to come in from that way, 'specially with snakes n stuff!!!


What ya mean? Heck doz snakes are just Gravy! Yeah,......fried. YUM


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Anxious to see that lean to. Getting anxious fo da full moon.
> 
> What ya mean? Heck doz snakes are just Gravy! Yeah,......fried. YUM



Ya but them snakes are liable to get me before I get them!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey, Bye..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek . . .



Nice avatar Quack. I see by the finger that baby is holding up that he is already a Bama fan!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek . . .


quit looking at your reflection, again!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice avatar Quack. I see by the finger that baby is holding up that he is already a Bama fan!!


Hai!
later folks, gonna go melt in this spring heat............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice avatar Quack. I see by the finger that baby is holding up that he is already a Bama fan!!





That's my name sake, he just turned one month old the day that pic was taken!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhhchoooooooooo!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quit looking at your reflection, again!
> 
> 
> Hai!
> later folks, gonna go melt in this spring heat............



How bout gettin crispy fried


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> How bout gettin crispy fried


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ahhhchoooooooooo!!!


Bless you,,  now get a mop.


lilD1188 said:


> How bout gettin crispy fried



Hmmmm, what time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Gotta work next 2 nights!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have got to learn to watch the weather not even an hour in the sun and I'm a lobster now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I have got to learn to watch the weather not even an hour in the sun and I'm a lobster now





Pics??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


>



I can't BELIEVE she  at me and said I was ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek Waders...beautiful day for a ride.   Now to just figure out which one to take out.





Keebs said:


> Boneboy & JeffC tend to revert to "lil boys" when they have a bike around them & *somehow* they end up getting HURT!  Ya know the saying "Boys & their toys?"  They invented it!  Ya just DON'T encourage them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Howdy folks, was headin fishin with the kid and had a flat about a mile down the road. Punted and took him to a buddies house where they road 4-wheelers and motorcycles.

Got this pic of one of the kids just as the sun went behind the trees.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone seen a clothes possum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks, was headin fishin with the kid and had a flat about a mile down the road. Punted and took him to a buddies house where they road 4-wheelers and motorcycles.
> 
> Got this pic of one of the kids just as the sun went behind the trees.
> View attachment 591913




Oh Lawd......don't be givin Boneboy no ideas!!




deermeat270 said:


> Anyone seen a clothes possum?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Howdy Folks...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks, was headin fishin with the kid and had a flat about a mile down the road. Punted and took him to a buddies house where they road 4-wheelers and motorcycles.
> 
> Got this pic of one of the kids just as the sun went behind the trees.
> View attachment 591913



Good Form there.    Looks alot like me a few years back,  well, quite a few years back.  Now, not so much air but more speed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks...



Howdy Kim!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Kim!!



Hiyaz Quack.  Work still keeping ya on the night shift I see,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Quack.  Work still keeping ya on the night shift I see,





Still working the 12 hr shifts, only average working about 14 days a month this way!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I have got to learn to watch the weather not even an hour in the sun and I'm a lobster now



I'm all red also...goes nicely with the blue bike though!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks, was headin fishin with the kid and had a flat about a mile down the road. Punted and took him to a buddies house where they road 4-wheelers and motorcycles.
> 
> Got this pic of one of the kids just as the sun went behind the trees.
> View attachment 591913





Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd......don't be givin Boneboy no ideas!!



Dang...for a minute there I was wondering how'd they get a pic of me.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm all red also...goes nicely with the blue bike though!



Yay blue bike  lol send it to me so I can jump some of these hills over here


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't BELIEVE she  at me and said I was ?



But iiiii ddddiiiiiiiidddddd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> But iiiii ddddiiiiiiiidddddd





Just like yo dang momma!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't BELIEVE she  at me and said I was ?


Dat's my girl!!



Jeff C. said:


>






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks, was headin fishin with the kid and had a flat about a mile down the road. Punted and took him to a buddies house where they road 4-wheelers and motorcycles.
> 
> Got this pic of one of the kids just as the sun went behind the trees.
> View attachment 591913


Awsome capture!!



deermeat270 said:


> Anyone seen a clothes possum?






lilD1188 said:


> But iiiii ddddiiiiiiiidddddd





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just like yo dang momma!!


 yeah, she did!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 19, 2011)

Evening yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Awsome capture!!
> l:



I got kind of feral on that one, laying down in the dirt and all to get the right angle..



baldfish said:


> Evening yall



Howdy shawty.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dat's my girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahahaha I get it from my mama !


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just like yo dang momma!!



Thass whyy I'm lilD duhhhhheeyyy


----------



## baldfish (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got kind of feral on that one, laying down in the dirt and all to get the right angle..
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy shawty.



What up man



lilD1188 said:


> Thass whyy I'm lilD duhhhhheeyyy



and that why you lest say challenged and bllessed in some ways I reckon

Keebs you can slap me later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

baldfish said:


> What up man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just sittin here watchin cheesy horror flicks on the syfy network


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmmmmmm . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2011)

is it turkey season yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2011)

slip said:


> is it turkey season yet?



One more week little brother!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2011)

slip said:


> is it turkey season yet?



I think you still got another week to wait there buddy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2011)

slip said:


> is it turkey season yet?



Came in today in the new Southern zone . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One more week little brother!





lilD1188 said:


> I think you still got another week to wait there buddy!!!



cant hardly wait.


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Came in today in the new Southern zone . . .



yeah...the shouthern zone. already got my corn poured and legless crickets out and ready!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah...the shouthern zone. already got my corn poured and legless crickets out and ready!






Ya poacher!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2011)

slip said:


> cant hardly wait.



I aint never been turkey huntin just deer and shootin squirrel lol


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I aint never been turkey huntin just deer and shootin squirrel lol



ya gotta give it a try.


nothing like hearing that first gobble right after the sun comes up, then talking turkey with him and trying to bring him in...much more action packed then deer hunting.

i love deer hunting, but i hate sitting in the same spot for 9 hours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

slip said:


> ya gotta give it a try.
> 
> 
> nothing like hearing that first gobble right after the sun comes up, then talking turkey with him and trying to bring him in...much more action packed then deer hunting.
> ...





That's what ruined my deer hunting when I got hooked on dove and duck hunting, just can't sit that still and that quiet for any length of time.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what ruined my deer hunting when I got hooked on dove and duck hunting, just can't sit that still and that quiet for any length of time.



staying awake is what i cant do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

slip said:


> staying awake is what i cant do.





Ain't no telling how many deer have walked past yo stand with cutting ZZZZZZZZ's!!


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no telling how many deer have walked past yo stand with cutting ZZZZZZZZ's!!



no kidding. i know for fact (because dad wont let me live it down.) i've spooked a doe when i woke up atleast once...yawned or something.


but i've masterd the art of sleeping in a tree stand.
it aint easy, but thats where i get my best sleep...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wowwww lol I don't know many turkey hunters round here lol and why ya in a stand anyway a 5 gallon bucket works just fine lol


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Wowwww lol I don't know many turkey hunters round here lol and why ya in a stand anyway a 5 gallon bucket works just fine lol



yeah i hate tree stands...i hunt on the ground as much as i can.





nite yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Goodnight LilD and Slip!!  Less than 5 hrs to go for me!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


You crashed it didn't you???


----------



## Jranger (Mar 20, 2011)

Mornin' Folks
Guess I'm gonna be running the tiller for a while today...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning everyone.    Sure hope the sun peeks out thru these clouds today.   Have to work on my sunburn some more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You crashed it didn't you???



Did I leave too much evidence?


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning folks! Sausage gravy and biscuts! yum yum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Too soon to use crickets for bait..


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too soon to use crickets for bait..


 

charteuse and white spinner bait with colorado blade in copper or rapala DT6 in chartreuse and black


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

it is slower than a turtle race in here today


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Self..how are ya?


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm good Otis, how u b?


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't complain. Just trying to make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Idjit..


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Know what you mean,


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit..


 



that would be IdgitS....same as if I were talking to Miguel, yellow hammer and 60gril


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Otis said:


> that would be IdgitS....same as if I were talking to Miguel, yellow hammer and 60gril



Miguel doesn't know any of those other people you speak of, you bi-polar idjit..


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Miguel doesn't know any of those other people you speak of, you bi-polar idjit..


 


Miguel is an idget winder licker.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2011)

........... backing out slowly!........... On another note May 7th in Abbeville Georgia the Ocmulgee Wild Hog Festival -- can't wait!!!! Yall all should come down and enjoy it


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

okay, here's the deal:
It sux to be me. 
I apparently know nothing about fishing anymore. I tie pretty jigs and have a tacklebox full. For the 2nd trip in a row, i have yet to catch a dadblame crappie. 
The lake was the color of chocolate milk and covered in trash. The story was the same for everyone we saw at the landing. They ain't biting. Two nights and a desperate afternoon of fishing with crickets yielded a grand total of 5 bass, 4 bream, a drum, and a catfish. That was it. I've never been so disgusted in my life. Brother in law says the flood stage rains last week churned up the lake good and there is so much trash ( pine straw, sticks, leaves, etc) floating that every other cast is spent picking it off your jig.
We spent Saturday morning replacing the tachometer, speedometer, trim, and fuel gauge. Everything worked great till i hit something in the middle of the lake which took out the speedometer(now stuck at 33mph). The trip home i noticed the boat seemed to be bouncing a lot so i pulled over in a gas station to check it. The boat strap had snapped and the boat had slid 4 inches back. Glad i had the rear retainer straps on. 
The cherry on top was hunting idjit buddy called and said our Turkey lease in Eastman had fallen thru. The landowner decided to not lease the turkey rights after all. I suspect he got offered more money by someone but what can ya do?
Anyway, got home a few minutes ago and need to unpack. Guess i'll go to a friends pond tomorrow evening and see how many of these 250 crickets i can use. I'm not going back to Bama till my brother in law can show me visual proof that the fish are biting or a cooler full of evidence.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, here's the deal:
> It sux to be me.
> I apparently know nothing about fishing anymore. I tie pretty jigs and have a tacklebox full. For the 2nd trip in a row, i have yet to catch a dadblame crappie.
> The lake was the color of chocolate milk and covered in trash. The story was the same for everyone we saw at the landing. They ain't biting. Two nights and a desperate afternoon of fishing with crickets yielded a grand total of 5 bass, 4 bream, a drum, and a catfish. That was it. I've never been so disgusted in my life. Brother in law says the flood stage rains last week churned up the lake good and there is so much trash ( pine straw, sticks, leaves, etc) floating that every other cast is spent picking it off your jig.
> ...



Feel your pain...fished half the day and caught 4 bass, several bream and a couple of cats. Fun but not exactly on fire yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2011)

To all of you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> ........... backing out slowly!........... On another note May 7th in Abbeville Georgia the Ocmulgee Wild Hog Festival -- can't wait!!!! Yall all should come down and enjoy it




Sounds like a SQUEALLLLLLING good time!!





rhbama3 said:


> okay, here's the deal:
> It sux to be me.
> I apparently know nothing about fishing anymore. I tie pretty jigs and have a tacklebox full. For the 2nd trip in a row, i have yet to catch a dadblame crappie.
> The lake was the color of chocolate milk and covered in trash. The story was the same for everyone we saw at the landing. They ain't biting. Two nights and a desperate afternoon of fishing with crickets yielded a grand total of 5 bass, 4 bream, a drum, and a catfish. That was it. I've never been so disgusted in my life. Brother in law says the flood stage rains last week churned up the lake good and there is so much trash ( pine straw, sticks, leaves, etc) floating that every other cast is spent picking it off your jig.
> ...






At least nobody got hurt . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a SQUEALLLLLLING good time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just my wallet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of you.




Hiya Nico!!




rhbama3 said:


> Just my wallet.





Ya'll will load up on 'em in the next couple weeks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of you.


you too, Nic! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Nico!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was really hoping to slay them this weekend so i can concentrate on turkeys. Not looking too good on my lease. Looks like 26 people are gonna be after 3 birds.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you too, Nic!
> 
> I was really hoping to slay them this weekend so i can concentrate on turkeys. Not looking too good on my lease. Looks like 26 people are gonna be after 3 birds.



holy cow....sounds like the WMA's around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, here's the deal:
> It sux to be me.
> I apparently know nothing about fishing anymore. I tie pretty jigs and have a tacklebox full. For the 2nd trip in a row, i have yet to catch a dadblame crappie.
> The lake was the color of chocolate milk and covered in trash. The story was the same for everyone we saw at the landing. They ain't biting. Two nights and a desperate afternoon of fishing with crickets yielded a grand total of 5 bass, 4 bream, a drum, and a catfish. That was it. I've never been so disgusted in my life. Brother in law says the flood stage rains last week churned up the lake good and there is so much trash ( pine straw, sticks, leaves, etc) floating that every other cast is spent picking it off your jig.
> ...



Dang bro'. You need to change something drastic in your life. New routine or something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang bro'. You need to change something drastic in your life. New routine or something.





Pookie needs to turn gay!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang bro'. You need to change something drastic in your life. New routine or something.



i agree, i say he cuts his hair into a mohawk like that guy on the deadliest catch does when the fishing gets bad for em.....seems to work for them


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang bro'. You need to change something drastic in your life. New routine or something.



I'm going old school tomorrow afternoon. Cricket, bobber, split shot, hook, and a cane pole. Thought about fishing in a ditch under a bridge( quite popular around here) but i guess i'll fish in a buddy's pond instead and hope for the best.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

slip said:


> i agree, i say he cuts his hair into a mohawk like that guy on the deadliest catch does when the fishing gets bad for em.....seems to work for them



So..... i need to become a recovering drug addict, ex-con with a mohawk to improve my fishing? Seems kinda drastic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going old school tomorrow afternoon. Cricket, bobber, split shot, hook, and a cane pole. Thought about fishing in a ditch under a bridge( quite popular around here) but i guess i'll fish in a buddy's pond instead and hope for the best.



We tried the crickets today and couldn't pay them to bite the hook. Of course the temps were 20 degrees lower than they were yesterday when we attempted to go fishing late in the afternoon but had a flat on the way there. I just discovered this afternoon that I left my jack on site where I changed the tire, rode by there and of course it is gone..

I might have to send the care package back to you for fear of picking up some of your luck..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We tried the crickets today and couldn't pay them to bite the hook. Of course the temps were 20 degrees lower than they were yesterday when we attempted to go fishing late in the afternoon but had a flat on the way there. I just discovered this afternoon that I left my jack on site where I changed the tire, rode by there and of course it is gone..
> 
> I might have to send the care package back to you for fear of picking up some of your luck..



I have no doubt that things will improve. I'm about sure they can't get worse. I'm not going back to Bama till things are better. Meaning: clean water, no trash and scum floating on water, and maybe not the fullest moon of the year. Lake Jordan is a river impoundment, controlled by 3 dams. If none of the dams  are generating, the fishing is toast. We had that happen Saturday night as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have no doubt that things will improve. I'm about sure they can't get worse. I'm not going back to Bama till things are better. Meaning: clean water, no trash and scum floating on water, and maybe not the fullest moon of the year. Lake Jordan is a river impoundment, controlled by 3 dams. If none of the dams  are generating, the fishing is toast. We had that happen Saturday night as well.



You need to be fishin Lake Martin instead of Jordan.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to be fishin Lake Martin instead of Jordan.



Negative. Martin is a good lake for spotted bass, stripers, and such, but the crappie there are much smaller. A 1 pounder is huge on Martin, but i have no doubt there is a 5 pound crappie swimming somewhere in Jordan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Negative. Martin is a good lake for spotted bass, stripers, and such, but the crappie there are much smaller. A 1 pounder is huge on Martin, but i have no doubt there is a 5 pound crappie swimming somewhere in Jordan.



Gotta fish the upper end of Martin, that's where the state record Crappie came from. It's too clear on the lower end.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to be fishin Lake Martin instead of Jordan.



Negative, he needs to come on up to Jackson!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Negative, he needs to come on up to Jackson!



Ewwwww, poopy Jackson. Have they cleaned that lake up yet? I know every water treatment plant on the Yellow River overflows into it.

As far as he's drivin, and if he truly wanted some slab Crappie, he oughta just drive on up to Weiss and jump in on the action. Or talk Mill into puttin him on the B n Laws lake for some action then hop over to Hamburg SP to catch some of them slab crappies Mill's always talkin about.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ewwwww, poopy Jackson. Have they cleaned that lake up yet? I know every water treatment plant on the Yellow River overflows into it.
> 
> As far as he's drivin, and if he truly wanted some slab Crappie, he oughta just drive on up to Weiss and jump in on the action. Or talk Mill into puttin him on the B n Laws lake for some action then hop over to Hamburg SP to catch some of them slab crappies Mill's always talkin about.




OK...My bad. He don't need to catch any 13,14,and 15 inch slabs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> OK...My bad. He don't need to catch any 13,14,and 15 inch slabs.



Naw, Laney. What i really need to do is buckle down and start going to Lake Blackshear. It's closeby, and seems to have a reasonable reputation for fishing. I've been twice, but the amount of submerged timber on the west side of the lake scares me. I have no idea how many people have docklights there, but i just love fishing at night.
I grew up fishing Lake Jordan over in Bama and i know it like the back of my hand, and it's easy to go to the same places every year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ewwwww, poopy Jackson. Have they cleaned that lake up yet? I know every water treatment plant on the Yellow River overflows into it.
> 
> As far as he's drivin, and if he truly wanted some slab Crappie, he oughta just drive on up to Weiss and jump in on the action. Or talk Mill into puttin him on the B n Laws lake for some action then hop over to Hamburg SP to catch some of them slab crappies Mill's always talkin about.





Not real sure they're not Crappie in my bro's lake, nobody has ever fished for them??   Buddy of mine fished Hamburg Tuesday and caught 7 dinks.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, Laney. What i really need to do is buckle down and start going to Lake Blackshear. It's closeby, and seems to have a reasonable reputation for fishing. I've been twice, but the amount of submerged timber on the west side of the lake scares me. I have no idea how many people have docklights there, but i just love fishing at night.
> I grew up fishing Lake Jordan over in Bama and i know it like the back of my hand, and it's easy to go to the same places every year.



I pass Blackshear going to a friends house. I think it's the bridge on hwy 300 or 91. I've always wanted to fish it. Looks really nice. I know I've heard it can be tough, but I'd like to try.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I pass Blackshear going to a friends house. I think it's the bridge on hwy 300 or 91. I've always wanted to fish it. Looks really nice. I know I've heard it can be tough, but I'd like to try.



That's probably Smoak Bridge you went over, and yes, it is on 300. I tried to fish under there one time, but the wind kept blowing me into the pilings but that's not  a reason not to try again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

okay, gotta unload the truck.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's probably Smoak Bridge you went over, and yes, it is on 300. I tried to fish under there one time, but the wind kept blowing me into the pilings but that's not  a reason not to try again.



The thing I noticed was a ton of docks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's probably Smoak Bridge you went over, and yes, it is on 300. I tried to fish under there one time, but the wind kept blowing me into the pilings but that's not  a reason not to try again.





We go over that bridge 3-4 times a year headed to Fla.  Lake looks kinda ducky too??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We go over that bridge 3-4 times a year headed to Fla.  Lake looks kinda ducky too??



Just don't put a doggy in it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We go over that bridge 3-4 times a year headed to Fla.  Lake looks kinda ducky too??



There are ducks there, but the places you can hunt them are limited. You'd need to PM Ol Red and ask him about it. I think he's got a family house up there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't put a doggy in it..



well, there's that too. gators usually stay in the back end but they have been known to get around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't put a doggy in it..



Tru dat!!





rhbama3 said:


> There are ducks there, but the places you can hunt them are limited. You'd need to PM Ol Red and ask him about it. I think he's got a family house up there.





Er uhm, Pookie I don't think I can PM Ol Red anymore, isn't he banded again??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tru dat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I plead the 5th!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> There are ducks there, but the places you can hunt them are limited. You'd need to *PM Ol Red* and ask him about it. I think he's got a family house up there.



Does Quack know his current alias???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I plead the 5th!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does Quack know his current alias???





I've still got his phone # !!


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

whatup fellow anglers of da world


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

OK ... I've sifted through this muck and have come to the ultimate comclusion...ya'll need to go to the Bitteroot school of fishing taught to me decades ago by my grandfather...listen closely...


Fishin' ain't for fish... it's for fishin'..... the sooner you learn that and enjoy the task and trial before you, the better the "fishin" will be... or less you'll care about how bad it can be...

words of wisdom from pappy Roch..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does Quack know his current alias???



Not sure. I've lost count of which one he's going with on any given day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> OK ... I've sifted through this muck and have come to the ultimate comclusion...ya'll need to go to the Bitteroot school of fishing taught to me decades ago by my grandfather...listen closely...
> 
> 
> Fishin' ain't for fish... it's for fishin'..... the sooner you learn that and enjoy the task and trial before you, the better the "fishin" will be... or less you'll care about how bad it can be...
> ...



Isn't it past your bedtime cupcake...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> OK ... I've sifted through this muck and have come to the ultimate comclusion...ya'll need to go to the Bitteroot school of fishing taught to me decades ago by my grandfather...listen closely...
> 
> 
> Fishin' ain't for fish... it's for fishin'..... the sooner you learn that and enjoy the task and trial before you, the better the "fishin" will be... or less you'll care about how bad it can be...
> ...



Excellent advice to live by. Unfortunately, time for play is so limited, i go by the "stuff as much of nature into your freezer as soon as you can" proverb.
Either way works.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't it past your bedtime cupcake...




idjit... I try to solve the worlds problems and this is what I get... Life Acording to GARP...

or in this case gerg...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Excellent advice to live by. Unfortunately, time for play is so limited, i go by the "stuff as much of nature into your freezer as soon as you can" proverb.
> Either way works.



there are two schools... the sportsman school.. and the freezer stuffer school....careful that you don't confuse the two. If so..quit tying jigs and get an old telephone...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Otis said:


> whatup fellow anglers of da world



Gonna hit 'em again tomorrow, or Tuesday!!




Bitteroot said:


> idjit... I try to solve the worlds problems and this is what I get... Life Acording to GARP...
> 
> or in this case gerg...





Gerrrrrrrg!!  What up brother??


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hit 'em again tomorrow, or Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUACK>>>> let's go fishin and try some drinkin while were there...or vice versa...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> there are two schools... the sportsman school.. and the freezer stuffer school....careful that you don't confuse the two. If so..quit tying jigs and get an old telephone...



I'm with you there, Bro. Things are so hectic that it's hard to just sit back and watch a bobber sometimes. I'll tie jigs till the day i die. Either i'll use them or some friends will. These days i enjoy hearing and seeing pic's of fish people have caught with jigs i tied almost as much as me catching them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> and get an old telephone...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> OK ... I've sifted through this muck and have come to the ultimate comclusion...ya'll need to go to the Bitteroot school of fishing taught to me decades ago by my grandfather...listen closely...
> 
> 
> Fishin' ain't for fish... it's for fishin'..... the sooner you learn that and enjoy the task and trial before you, the better the "fishin" will be... or less you'll care about how bad it can be...
> ...




Good evening folks been a long weekend......... Retriever club Hunt test weekend..........Just got back in a few hours ago!!.........Dang I'm tired!!

Hope ya'lll had a good weekend!!


----------



## Otis (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> there are two schools... the sportsman school.. and the freezer stuffer school....careful that you don't confuse the two. If so..quit tying jigs and get an old telephone...


 



I got one of those phones but I think Bama prefers being a vegiterian 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hit 'em again tomorrow, or Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Are yall fishing or hanging out with the gaytors?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Just don't sit barefooted in a wet jon boat when you start turning the crank. Or so i've heard....


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





goob...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks been a long weekend......... Retriever club Hunt test weekend..........Just got back in a few hours ago!!.........Dang I'm tired!!
> 
> Hope ya'lll had a good weekend!!



Evening, Mitch! 
Fishing wise, the weekend sucked. Boat ran great though! Except for plugging up the speedometer inlet when i hit a log, and nearly losing the boat on the highway when the boat wench rope broke.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm thinkin about starting a consultation service.... but the phone number thingy ain't working out like some do...

1-800-who gives a rats butt....

to many letters?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> there are two schools... the sportsman school.. and the freezer stuffer school....careful that you don't confuse the two. If so..quit tying jigs and get an old telephone...


You forgot the school that doesn't care whether you catch anything or not!!............Sometimes it's just good to get out in the first warm weather, and sunshine of the year, and take nap!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You forgot the school that doesn't care whether you catch anything or not!!............Sometimes it's just good to get out in the first warm weather, and sunshine of the year, and take nap!!



nope that school is nestled soundly in the first....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Mitch!
> Fishing wise, the weekend sucked. Boat ran great though! Except for plugging up the speedometer inlet when i hit a log, and nearly losing the boat on the highway when the boat wench rope broke.


Robert I really don't think I know anybody else that has luck as bad as yours!!

Glad the boat ran good!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> nope that school is nestled soundly in the first....


Thank you sir for the correction!!........I now see your wisdom!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I really don't think I know anybody else that has luck as bad as yours!!
> 
> Glad the boat ran good!!



yea wobbert... It's not that I think you're bad luck or anything.. but would mind logging of while we're on here...?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> QUACK>>>> let's go fishin and try some drinkin while were there...or vice versa...



You just say the word !!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks been a long weekend......... Retriever club Hunt test weekend..........Just got back in a few hours ago!!.........Dang I'm tired!!
> 
> Hope ya'lll had a good weekend!!




How'd my boy do??




Otis said:


> I got one of those phones but I think Bama prefers being a vegiterian
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lil o both!!




Bitteroot said:


> yea wobbert... It's not that I think you're bad luck or anything.. but would mind logging of while we're on here...?






OH SNAP!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> yea wobbert... It's not that I think you're bad luck or anything.. but would mind logging of while we're on here...?



I was going to bed anyway. But  for the Bitterbro just for that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2011)

Running late,  but I am here now


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a SQUEALLLLLLING good time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha it is there's lots of vendors and food and music and a dog baying competition search ocmulgee wild hog festival and it has pictures and more info


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hahaha it is there's lots of vendors and food and music and a dog baying competition search ocmulgee wild hog festival and it has pictures and more info





Hiya LilD, get any sleep last night??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd my boy do??


We didn't run this weekend.........Our club was the host, and we .........errrrr Elaine had to work this weekend!!..........She Marshalled finished "A"........I went, and set up the tent, and took it down for her!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Running late,  but I am here now


I here you do that well!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya LilD, get any sleep last night??



Yup about 2:30 lol


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We didn't run this weekend.........Our club was the host, and we .........errrrr Elaine had to work this weekend!!..........She Marshalled finished "A"........I went, and set up the tent, and took it down for her!!
> 
> I here you do that well!!



Every cow, has a tuff.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks been a long weekend......... Retriever club Hunt test weekend..........Just got back in a few hours ago!!.........Dang I'm tired!!
> 
> Hope ya'lll had a good weekend!!



Tired?  please .. you didn't show up until just before the tailgate party Saturday night ... and slept late today!    most work you did was hopping on the 4 wheeler to run shuttle for the bird girls!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> We didn't run this weekend.........Our club was the host, and we .........errrrr Elaine had to work this weekend!!..........She Marshalled finished "A"........I went, and set up the tent, and took it down for her!!
> 
> I here you do that well!!



Well ... there WAS that whole tent setting up and taking down thingy!   



Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd my boy do??



Big jump from started to seasoned - we won't be running any tests until the fall (and that's only if I get off my behind and get with the program!    I sure got to see some good dogs work this weekend...lot of folks getting their dogs tuned up for the grand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tired?  please .. you didn't show up until just before the tailgate party Saturday night ... and slept late today!    most work you did was hopping on the 4 wheeler to run shuttle for the bird girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I can be yo "bird boy" . . . just being a friendly neighbor!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can be yo "bird boy" . . . just being a friendly neighbor!



PM incoming!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 20, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tired?  please .. you didn't show up until just before the tailgate party Saturday night ... and slept late today!    most work you did was hopping on the 4 wheeler to run shuttle for the bird girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... there WAS that whole tent setting up and taking down thingy!


Tired??..........Pulleaze....(Sp.) Intentional!!

You didn't have the week I had before this hunt test/ setting up the tent, and taking it down!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> PM incoming!





WHOOOOOT!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tired??..........Pulleaze....(Sp.) Intentional!!
> 
> You didn't have the week I had before this hunt test/ setting up the tent, and taking it down!!






HEYYYYYY Elaine!!  I can be yo tent boy too, if all Mitch is gonna do is pizz and moan . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEYYYYYY Elaine!!  I can be yo tent boy too, if all Mitch is gonna do is pizz and moan . . .


Go ahead tent boy!!....I'm sure Mrs. HOQ could use a good pool man!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

G'night folks!!.........Back to the trenches in the morning!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead tent boy!!....I'm sure Mrs. HOQ could use a good pool man!






It doesn't pay . . .


----------



## magoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It doesn't pay . . .



Neither do yard work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2011)

Well someone let the sound of the creek attract Monday so there is 







cause we waders need not run out.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well someone let the sound of the creek attract Monday so there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning....I hope we extra pots,cause it's gonna be one of those days


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

Monday morning blues.  hope everyone is doing good, blah blah blah and so forth and so on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well someone let the sound of the creek attract Monday so there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're prepared this morning. We're gonna need every last one of those pots.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Monday Morning , every body have a good weekend?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2011)

Monday,

Good Morning All!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well someone let the sound of the creek attract Monday so there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If nothing else, we can say you is dependable!!   



jmfauver said:


> Morning....I hope we extra pots,cause it's gonna be one of those days


Hey, it's Monday, what other kind of day would it be?!?!



BBQBOSS said:


> Monday morning blues. hope everyone is doing good, blah blah blah and so forth and so on.


Dang, you too?!?!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you're prepared this morning. We're gonna need every last one of those pots.


 AND YOU???????


mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning , every body have a good weekend?


 Finally.......... MORNING!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Monday,
> 
> Good Morning All!


 And Another!! Morning!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mornin' to all good happy folkz!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mornin' to all good happy folkz!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mornin' to all good happy folkz!





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

oh well, day started off pretty good, but now I gotta do some serious ~gasp~ thinking/working........... gotta figure out why my file isn't saving right!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh well, day started off pretty good, but now I gotta do some serious ~gasp~ thinking/working........... gotta figure out why my file isn't saving right!



Beat the computer with a stick!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


YUPPERS, i have four bird boxes up now. Bluebirds looking at one, a nest of Chickadees in another. Got Wrens looking at a third one. Five feeders are as busy as Waffle house.  
 Dogwoods are blooming, Wonder what may be crawling around.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Beat the computer with a stick!


Naw, take a ax to it like i do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh well, day started off pretty good, but now I gotta do some serious ~gasp~ thinking/working........... gotta figure out why my file isn't saving right!



Operator Error. Beat the operator with a stick and problem solved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

What the......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What the......



Fo Shizzle.  Wassup homey?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Fo Shizzle.  Wassup homey?






Not much bro....just been busy with stuff, not to mention some computer inadequacies


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much bro....just been busy with stuff, not to mention some computer operator inadequacies



There...fixed it for ya Bro!        Morning everyone...off to work I go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya Bro!        Morning everyone...off to work I go.





That too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Time to get some STUFF done again....have a good day folks!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Beat the computer with a stick!






hogtrap44 said:


> YUPPERS, i have four bird boxes up now. Bluebirds looking at one, a nest of Chickadees in another. Got Wrens looking at a third one. Five feeders are as busy as Waffle house.
> Dogwoods are blooming, Wonder what may be crawling around.


 Say the word, I'll leave the gate open.............


hogtrap44 said:


> Naw, take a ax to it like i do.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Operator Error. Beat the operator with a stick and problem solved.


  even though you're probably right!


Jeff C. said:


> What the......


 


Jeff C. said:


> Not much bro....just been busy with stuff, not to mention some computer inadequacies


 you toooo???????



boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya Bro!   Morning everyone...off to work I go.


  later BB!


Jeff C. said:


> Time to get some STUFF done again....have a good day folks!!!!


  I *just* got back!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5880464


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5880464



Not impressed,  you did not use a fly rod. 

plus those are Kricket's fish.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not impressed,  you did not use a fly rod.
> 
> plus those are Kricket's fish.





We all know who is in control there. 

Krickit:  Sulli, you are going to bait my hook, throw it out there, hook a fish and then i will reel it in.  I get all the credit as well.  Do you understand?

Sulli *wimpering*:  Yes ma'am....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not impressed,  you did not use a fly rod.
> 
> plus those are Kricket's fish.



I was gonna use a fly rod on the school of reds, but I was afraid with all the boats around my fly line would have gotten caught in a prop and got trashed.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 21, 2011)

Afternoon folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks



Hay jay-jay.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks


 Hi


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay jay-jay.


 you're making me dizzy with your changes boy, ain't mushroom for many more.................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 21, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks



How you doing Brother?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How you doing Brother?


 got one in & nuffin happened...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

You whip that puter into shape yet keebs??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You whip that puter into shape yet keebs??


But of course! 
There IS more than one way around a stubborn intity, yaknow!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

No shrooms Keebs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But of course!
> There IS more than one way around a stubborn intity, yaknow!



You are aware that a intity carries and entirely different connotation than an entity does, correct?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay jay-jay.



Hay hay hey



Keebs said:


> Hi



How you doin'



threeleggedpigmy said:


> How you doing Brother?



Sup pappa Pigmy


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2011)

phew....gotta hair cut and can see again.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No shrooms Keebs!!!


well snap!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are aware that a intity carries and entirely different connotation than an entity does, correct?


  I KNEW that didn't look right!!


Jranger said:


> How you doin'


I'm good, only could get better if I was in the middle of nowhere at a pond fishin!



slip said:


> phew....gotta hair cut and can see again.


  No More Moppett?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

kebo!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well snap!
> 
> 
> I KNEW that didn't look right!!
> ...



still moppett....just moppett with eyes...


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope all yall had an excellent weekend


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> kebo!!!!!!!


_WHAT?????????_



slip said:


> still moppett....just moppett with eyes...


  ok, that'll work!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope all yall had an excellent weekend


Hey Leeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _WHAT?????????_



Hey Love Muffin.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Leeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Love Muffin.


  GAWD YOU skeer me when you yell like that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

It's only Monday and Matty is knee deep in the creek already..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GAWD YOU skeer me when you yell like that!



Its all about the shock and awe.   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's only Monday and Matty is knee deep in the creek already..




Howdy Messican.  Creek you say??  Ok but only what i have in my desk drawer.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's only Monday and Matty is knee deep in the creek already..


  Ahh-sooo............  extending the weekend or starting extra early?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Its all about the _*shock*_
> 
> 
> Howdy Messican. Creek you say?? Ok but only what i have in my desk drawer.


 
 Do you do like my cousin & keep.............. never mind, I dunnowannaknow!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ahh-sooo............  extending the weekend or starting extra early?



If you dont quit, you dont have to worry about starting back again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> If you dont quit, you dont have to worry about starting back again!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> If you dont quit, you dont have to worry about starting back again!


tru dat!



mudracing101 said:


>


  Hey you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tru dat!
> 
> 
> Hey you!



Well Hey there


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bubba in da house!!!!!
just sittin' for a minute, and then i'm off to drown a cricket.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubba in da house!!!!!
> just sittin' for a minute, and then i'm off to drown a cricket.



Drown one for me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well Hey there


 


rhbama3 said:


> Bubba in da house!!!!!
> just sittin' for a minute, and then i'm off to drown a cricket.


  Go Bama, Go Bama............ oh wait, that sounds sooooo wrong..................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubba in da house!!!!!
> just sittin' for a minute, and then i'm off to drown a cricket.



Sounds like  you should take Kricket with you instead. She taught Sulli everything he knows...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2011)

Slow day in the creek but its almost 5


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Slow day in the creek but its almost 5


  YEAH, it does that sometimes............ I'm earning my keep!
COME'ON 5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Slow day in the creek but its almost 5





Keebs said:


> YEAH, it does that sometimes............ I'm earning my keep!
> COME'ON 5!!!!!!!!!!!



5 o'clock came and went hours ago....thread killers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 5 o'clock came and went hours ago....thread killers.



Aren't they though..


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't they though..



Oh yeah.   How's your mom doing Hugh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh yeah.   How's your mom doing Hugh?



She's doing better with the last surgery. Dialysis is much kinder to her now. Thanks.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 21, 2011)

Evening Folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks



Howdy Mr. Kneivel...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Mr. Kneivel...



Howdy Hugh.  Ya holding the fort down in here??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2011)

Got a belly full of spaghetti and am ready to watch the TV in a horizontal position. Dang this new job is wearing me out.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got a belly full of spaghetti and am ready to watch the TV in a horizontal position.



now that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Hugh.  Ya holding the fort down in here??



I've got the big stirrin paddle out today..


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey passing through....... Cough drops and theraflu here I come, yall have a goodnight ya hear!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got the big stirrin paddle out today..



That sounds like me at work.  Got me a boss thats a digging him a big hole that he can't get out of.  I just biting my tongue for now and letting him do it to himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Howdy folks!!!

Whewwww....what a day! Was finishing up lunch after piddlin around in the yard and some inside stuff, when I see out of the corner of my eye a treetop shaking on the adjoining property. About that time I see it fall over onto a powerline feeding the barn on the adjoining property and shaking the power pole(which feeds my house also). 

I run outside to find a dude on a trackhoe taking the tree down and almost taking the powerline and pole down also. I wound up spending the rest of the afternoon helping him get out of that jam and clearing a few more trees in the process afterward. Did I say that I'm worn slap out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hey passing through....... Cough drops and theraflu here I come, yall have a goodnight ya hear!!!


Get to feelin better LD..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> That sounds like me at work.  Got me a boss thats a digging him a big hole that he can't get out of.  I just biting my tongue for now and letting him do it to himself.


Gotta love it when a plan comes together.



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy folks!!!
> 
> Whewwww....what a day! Was finishing up lunch after piddlin around in the yard and some inside stuff, when I see out of the corner of my eye a treetop shaking on the adjoining property. About that time I see it fall over onto a powerline feeding the barn on the adjoining property and shaking the power pole(which feeds my house also).
> 
> I run outside to find a dude on a trackhoe taking the tree down and almost taking the powerline and pole down also. I wound up spending the rest of the afternoon helping him get out of that jam and clearing a few more trees in the process afterward. Did I say that I'm worn slap out



Did you walk up to him and say, "here's your sign"..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you walk up to him and say, "here's your sign"..



He was sitting in the trackhoe just lookin at it when I ran up there.....I think he was pondering that EXACT thought


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2011)

deer steaks, fried okra and a baked tater.....hmm hmm gud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Howdy Kim!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2011)

slip said:


> deer steaks, fried okra and a baked tater.....hmm hmm gud.



Dang slip, it's been a while since I have had any okra. Sounds good dude.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2011)

slip said:


> deer steaks, fried okra and a baked tater.....hmm hmm gud.



Sounds good!!! Too tired to eat rat now


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Evening, Babes and Bro's!!!
My faith is restored! Spent an awesome afternoon/evening fishing with crickets in a pond. My buddy came down to the pond after cutting grass with pole in hand. Between the 2 of us, we blew thru 200 crickets, using the last one right before dark. 
I had an absolute ball! The cork would no sooner hit the water than it was yanked under. Caught a ton of tater chip sized bream, and huge golden shiners( on crickets?) but 39 hand sized bream went into the bucket. I also caught a 10 pound blue cat on a cricket after a 15 minute fight he was in my hands. The down side was i dropped my cell phone in the pond( now disassembled and sitting in a bowl of rice). Just finished cleaning them and glad to be sitting down for a few.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Babes and Bro's!!!
> My faith is restored! Spent an awesome afternoon/evening fishing with crickets in a pond. My buddy came down to the pond after cutting grass with pole in hand. Between the 2 of us, we blew thru 200 crickets, using the last one right before dark.
> I had an absolute ball! The cork would no sooner hit the water than it was yanked under. Caught a ton of tater chip sized bream, and huge golden shiners( on crickets?) but 39 hand sized bream went into the bucket. I also caught a 10 pound blue cat on a cricket after a 15 minute fight he was in my hands. The down side was i dropped my cell phone in the pond( now disassembled and sitting in a bowl of rice). Just finished cleaning them and glad to be sitting down for a few.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Something tells me your phone has seen the koi pond a few times...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I got it out quickly and turned it off. Even though it was in an otterbox, it still got water in the battery compartment. Gonna let it sit in the rice overnight and hope it's okay tomorrow. 
But hey! I caught fish!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got it out quickly and turned it off. Even though it was in an otterbox, it still got water in the battery compartment. Gonna let it sit in the rice overnight and hope it's okay tomorrow.
> But hey! I caught fish!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got a belly full of spaghetti and am ready to watch the TV in a horizontal position. Dang this new job is wearing me out.


Old job with new owners is wearing me out!!............Didn't get home till about an hour ago!!

Man it sure feels good to be in this recliner now!!

Good evening folks!!.........Hope you all had a better day than I did!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Something tells me your phone has seen the koi pond a few times...


Nope. This was a first for me. The chance of a cellphone hitting the bank and rolling end over end for 5 feet and into the water is around 100%. 


SnowHunter said:


>



Snowy!!! 
How you is, girlfriend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Old job with new owners is wearing me out!!............Didn't get home till about an hour ago!!
> 
> Man it sure feels good to be in this recliner now!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!.........Hope you all had a better day than I did!!



Howdy, Mitch!
Trying to work up the gumption to get out of this recliner and go to bed but it's about impossible.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Mitch!
> Trying to work up the gumption to get out of this recliner and go to bed but it's about impossible.


Howdy Robert!! Congrats on the productive fishing trip!!.........Gonna have to do the same here soon!!........Who knows what kind of fun tomorrow will hold!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Robert!! Congrats on the productive fishing trip!!.........Gonna have to do the same here soon!!........Who knows what kind of fun tomorrow will hold!!



well, if i put my phone back together in the morning, I'll be happy.
Bubbette has already told me i'm frying fish tomorrow night and to be honest, I'm looking forward to a good meal myself!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, if i put my phone back together in the morning, I'll be happy.
> Bubbette has already told me i'm frying fish tomorrow night and to be honest, I'm looking forward to a good meal myself!


Hope the phone is well in the A.M.!!
Nothing like a good mess of bream fresh out of the hot grease!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Evening Robert, Mitch, and Snowybabe!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Snowy!!!
> How you is, girlfriend?



Wingman 

Eh, bad day.  But I'll make it


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope the phone is well in the A.M.!!
> Nothing like a good mess of bream fresh out of the hot grease!!



You got that right! 
Bubbette and my daughter said they want me to take them back to the pond and let them catch some. Guess i better get new blades for the electric knife.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Wingman
> 
> Eh, bad day.  But I'll make it



Ahhhhh...what's the matter there Snowy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Wingman
> 
> Eh, bad day.  But I'll make it



Sorry to hear that. Nothing too serious i hope.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening Robert, Mitch, and Snowybabe!


Evening Bob!!



SnowHunter said:


> Wingman
> 
> Eh, bad day.  But I'll make it


Hey Snowy!!.........Looks like bad days were a dime a dozen today!!



rhbama3 said:


> You got that right!
> Bubbette and my daughter said they want me to take them back to the pond and let them catch some. Guess i better get new blades for the electric knife.


Nothing like being on the brim when they are biting!!.........Ultralight tackle makes it even more fun!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Bob!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.........Looks like bad days were a dime a dozen today!!
> 
> Nothing like being on the brim when they are biting!!.........Ultralight tackle makes it even more fun!!



4 pound line was tested by that catfish. Nothing like an ultralight drag screaming as you watch a wake head toward the deep end of the pond.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

How's it going Mitch?   Understand the pipe business is starting to wear on ya a bit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2011)

okay, the sleep monster has bit me. See ya'll later and Snowy, i hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 pound line was tested by that catfish. Nothing like an ultralight drag screaming as you watch a wake head toward the deep end of the pond.


Wow!!.......I bet that was a hoot!!........Good stuff right there!!



boneboy96 said:


> How's it going Mitch?   Understand the pipe business is starting to wear on ya a bit.


New inventory tracking software........New business culture.........Corporate direction...... Just to name a few!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anytime the word Corporate is incorporated into the subject, it's usually not a good thing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Anytime the word Corporate is incorporated into the subject, it's usually not a good thing.


There are a few good things!!.........Mostly just more paperwork/documentation, and data entry!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahhhhh...what's the matter there Snowy?





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Nothing too serious i hope.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Bob!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!.........Looks like bad days were a dime a dozen today!!
> 
> Nothing like being on the brim when they are biting!!.........Ultralight tackle makes it even more fun!!


Mitch 

Had to destroy a buncha birds. Kids favs, my favs, breeders.... more to deal with tomorrow  Then all the disinfecting, rebuilding.. ugh. Thankfully, what they have doesn't transfer to the embryo in the eggs  So I've salvaged a few pairs till I can hatch from em, then they'll go too. Even Ians red Silkies  

I will never get adult birds, ever again... 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, the sleep monster has bit me. See ya'll later and Snowy, i hope tomorrow is a better day for you.



Night Wingman, thanks 

Now to go to bed and do it all again tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mitch
> 
> Had to destroy a buncha birds. Kids favs, my favs, breeders.... more to deal with tomorrow  Then all the disinfecting, rebuilding.. ugh. Thankfully, what they have doesn't transfer to the embryo in the eggs  So I've salvaged a few pairs till I can hatch from em, then they'll go too. Even Ians red Silkies
> 
> I will never get adult birds, ever again...


Sorta sounds like my last two weeks!!..........I've scrapped more pipe in the last two weeks than I have in the last two years!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Niters U 2!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2011)

Monday is in the rearview and Tuesday is racing toward us.  Anyone for


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday is in the rearview and Tuesday is racing toward us.  Anyone for



Just think 3 more wakeups and it's the weekend!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday is in the rearview and Tuesday is racing toward us.  Anyone for



Mornin Gobbler! 



jmfauver said:


> Just think 3 more wakeups and it's the weekend!!!



Nuh uh... only 2 more wakeups until the weekend for me! 

mornin Mikey!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Gobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Matty....gotta love 4 day work weeks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just think 3 more wakeups and it's the weekend!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Gobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jm, on the 4th wakeup my relatives better keep the head down.  

morning boss


----------



## OutFishHim (Mar 22, 2011)

Mornin Idgits! 



Just a drive by.......carry on........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2011)

Who's got the coffee?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's got the coffee?



I got Diet Mtn. Dew.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 22, 2011)

Mornin Folks! Coffee... LOTS of coffee!!!

Get to go to the cattle sale today, with the BossMan of the Triple B today


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning, The sun is burning a hole in the ground


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks! Coffee... LOTS of coffee!!!
> 
> Get to go to the cattle sale today, with the BossMan of the Triple B today


I used to love going to the cow sales with my Papa!!



BBQBOSS said:


> I got Diet Mtn. Dew.


 diet??



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, The sun is burning a hole in the ground


  yeah it is!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I used to love going to the cow sales with my Papa!!
> 
> 
> diet??
> ...



When you drink as much dew as me and the wife, ya better drink diet.  Plus, it actually tastes good.  About the only diet drink I like...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> When you drink as much dew as me and the wife, ya better drink diet.  Plus, it actually tastes good. About the only diet drink I like...


 It's the only diet one I drink too, but e'ry now & then, I gotta get a "real" one............ now THAT will wake ya up!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mornin'


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's the only diet one I drink too, but e'ry now & then, I gotta get a "real" one............ now THAT will wake ya up!!



yeah no doubt, the original is the best.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> When you drink as much dew as me and the wife, ya better drink diet.  Plus, it actually tastes good.  About the only diet drink I like...


Morning Boss, diet drinks, yuck pooey


Keebs said:


> It's the only diet one I drink too, but e'ry now & then, I gotta get a "real" one............ now THAT will wake ya up!!



Morning Keebsy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Morning, Is that fish eyeballing me?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'


Hiya Sulli!  Sulli?? what b wrong with that fish's eyes?!?!?!  Is that for real or photo-shopped?!?! 



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah no doubt, the original is the best.


  oh yeah!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Boss, diet drinks, yuck pooey
> 
> 
> Morning Keebsy


 Diet Dew is the ONLY Diet I can handle, the rest are just plain nasty!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

Mornin Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

Mornin' y'allses

Gonna go play with the trackhoe/tree guy next door again this mornin, when he gets here. The one that almost took my power out yesterday with a tree on the powerline


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief!






Mornin Darlin

Lawd, I've been busy!!! Tryin to get things done before I go to work all next week into the following week


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Darlin
> 
> Lawd, I've been busy!!! Tryin to get things done before I go to work all next week into the following week


 Keep that guy straight!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I used to love going to the cow sales with my Papa!!
> 
> 
> diet??
> ...



Mr Boss aint been to the sale in almost 4 yrs. From what BossJr said, its a sight to see. He's got a special spot right down on the floor of the salehouse, especially for him, with electric run to it for a space heater and all. Boss been in a wheelchair for the last 18yrs, he's 88 this year. After his last accident 4 yrs ago, he aint made it to the sale since. This is gonna be a sight to behold. Somethin akin to Return of the King, I'm thinkin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mr Boss aint been to the sale in almost 4 yrs. From what BossJr said, its a sight to see. He's got a special spot right down on the floor of the salehouse, especially for him, with electric run to it for a space heater and all. Boss been in a wheelchair for the last 18yrs, he's 88 this year. After his last accident 4 yrs ago, he aint made it to the sale since. This is gonna be a sight to behold. Somethin akin to Return of the King, I'm thinkin.


 I would think you're right!!  Wow, his own place, yeah, that's ranking right there!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' y'allses
> 
> Gonna go play with the trackhoe/tree guy next door again this mornin, when he gets here. The one that almost took my power out yesterday with a tree on the powerline



morning jeff ro


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 22, 2011)

Just driving thru.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just driving thru.


 zoom-zoom??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> zoom-zoom??




5 day work week in 4 days.

zoom-zoom.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 22, 2011)

Morning homies

Gettin ready to head down to the Ga Aquarium. Got a couple free passes to preview the new dolphin show.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 5 day work week in 4 days.
> 
> zoom-zoom.


 Gotcha!



Jranger said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Gettin ready to head down to the Ga Aquarium. Got a couple free passes to preview the new dolphin show.


 Sounds like fun!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

Love my job I love my Job  I love  my job 





NOT


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Gettin ready to head down to the Ga Aquarium. Got a couple free passes to preview the new dolphin show.



Morning


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 5 day work week in 4 days.
> 
> zoom-zoom.



  

We will zoom-zoom in da Caddy.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Gettin ready to head down to the Ga Aquarium. Got a couple free passes to preview the new dolphin show.



What kind of rods & bait are ya takin'? 

Catch me one of them groupers, will ya?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Love my job I love my Job  I love my job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 STOP!!!!  think about it................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Gettin ready to head down to the Ga Aquarium. Got a couple free passes to preview the new dolphin show.


Morning J


jmfauver said:


> Love my job I love my Job  I love  my job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, Now, little fellar, it will be ok.


BBQBOSS said:


> We will zoom-zoom in da Caddy.





BBQBOSS said:


> What kind of rods & bait are ya takin'?
> 
> Catch me one of them groupers, will ya?


Mantees better.


Keebs said:


> STOP!!!!  think about it................



Look at at all the bright colors.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning J
> 
> Now, Now, little fellar, it will be ok.
> 
> ...


 You likey?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

Oooooo I see Yara!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What kind of rods & bait are ya takin'?
> 
> Catch me one of them groupers, will ya?



When we were working down there near the tanks we had to empty our pockets. Apparently it would be easy to catch a dolphin because they will eat anything shiny that falls in the tank...

My guess a Penn deep sea rig with a spoon would be just perfect


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooo I see Yara!!



you going all rainbow warrior?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> When we were working down there near the tanks we had to empty our pockets. Apparently it would be easy to catch a dolphin because they will eat anything shiny that falls in the tank...
> 
> My guess a Penn deep sea rig with a spoon would be just perfect



808 with a heavy rod , 7 foot, spooled with spiderwire, and a chrome pop r  with the blue back, cast past the dolphin and work it back to him in a pop 123 count pop , itll get em every time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you going all rainbow warrior?


Naaahh, just trying to *brighten* things up, that's all............. 



mudracing101 said:


> 808 with a heavy rod , 7 foot, spooled with spiderwire, and a chrome pop r with the blue back, cast past the dolphin and work it back to him in a pop 123 count pop , itll get em every time.


  talk about going warrior like.....................


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooo I see Yara!!



You're seeing things Young lady .... this is Yaaaaarassss Ghooooooosssssst ....


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> STOP!!!!  think about it................





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning J
> 
> Now, Now, little fellar, it will be ok.
> 
> ...



I don't wanna!!!!!!!!! 14 days off pager since June.....The fishing is getting good and I have to be within 1 hr of the office while on-call.....


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 808 with a heavy rod , 7 foot, spooled with spiderwire, and a chrome pop r  with the blue back, cast past the dolphin and work it back to him in a pop 123 count pop , itll get em every time.



An 808???????? Dude you need to get some new tackle.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> You're seeing things Young lady .... this is Yaaaaarassss Ghooooooosssssst ....


 I'm calling Troy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jmfauver said:


> I don't wanna!!!!!!!!! 14 days off pager since June.....The fishing is getting good and I have to be within 1 hr of the office while on-call.....


  do ya work in the middle of the desert?!?!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 22, 2011)

What is that smell.











Must be time to eat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> You're seeing things Young lady .... this is Yaaaaarassss Ghooooooosssssst ....


What are you doing to that pig


jmfauver said:


> An 808???????? Dude you need to get some new tackle.......



A 888?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What is that smell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah , whats for lunch around here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaahh, just trying to *brighten* things up, that's all.............
> 
> 
> talk about going warrior like.....................



Well, you do, do that well.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, you do, do that well.



http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26

Take your pick...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What is that smell.
> 
> Must be time to eat.


 I gotta come see you!!  I done forgot!!!!!!!!! I sowwy!!!!!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Well, you do, do that well.


 Why thank you, kind sir!



dougefresh said:


> http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26
> 
> Take your pick...


  I LOVE that little slice of heaven!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26
> 
> Take your pick...



All of the above


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , whats for lunch around here?



bbqboss's bbq sammiches today.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotta come see you!!  I done forgot!!!!!!!!! I sowwy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Why thank you, kind sir!
> ...



They still sittin there


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm calling Troy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> do ya work in the middle of the desert?!?!



1 hr  is still 15 minutes short of Clarks Hill for me....Plus it makes it a pain when you want to go on a boat and fish



mudracing101 said:


> What are you doing to that pig
> 
> 
> A 888?



Like I said......You need to upgrade ( I do have a bunch of parts for them 888 and 808's)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> They still sittin there


 TY!



jmfauver said:


> 1 hr is still 15 minutes short of Clarks Hill for me....Plus it makes it a pain when you want to go on a boat and fish
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said......You need to upgrade ( I do have a bunch of parts for them 888 and 808's)


  and there ain't nuttin closer???  Ya know *they* say, "Where there's a will, there's a way"...............  I'mjuss saying...............


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm calling Troy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> do ya work in the middle of the desert?!?!





mudracing101 said:


> What are you doing to that pig
> 
> 
> A 888?



I'm playing nice


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TY!
> 
> 
> and there ain't nuttin closer???  Ya know *they* say, "Where there's a will, there's a way"...............  I'mjuss saying...............



sure is...the river behind the airport,problem is 4 million folks who speak no English and all want to limit on Shad,then you got the guys who think they own every inch of the river and all the fish that are in it......I fish from 5am until about 9am and the leave before going to jail for using people as bait....I just would love to  take a few days and fish/camp and not worry about this stupid pager......Besides it's the only thing I get to complain about


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> sure is...the river behind the airport,problem is 4 million folks who speak no English and all want to limit on Shad,then you got the guys who think they own every inch of the river and all the fish that are in it......I fish from 5am until about 9am and the leave before going to jail for using people as bait....I just would love to take a few days and fish/camp and not worry about this stupid pager......Besides it's the only thing I get to complain about


 
 But I can NOT for the life of me seeing any of THEM pester YOU!!  They have a death wish?!?! 
 I know what you're saying, you know I have to  at ya!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just think 3 more wakeups and it's the weekend!!!


2 more for me!  


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Gobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    What we doin Friday Matty?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 2 more for me!
> 
> 
> What we doin Friday Matty?


  Hiya BB!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But I can NOT for the life of me seeing any of THEM pester YOU!!  They have a death wish?!?!
> I know what you're saying, you know I have to  at ya!



They are Koreans/Chinese,they like to get too close when I am catching fish,so I start flipping the fish on either side of me....Clears my space up fast.....You can always give me a good ,it's like getting a kick in the backside sometimes you just need a good one....


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya BB!



Whazzup Keebers!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> They are Koreans/Chinese,they like to get too close when I am catching fish,so I start flipping the fish on either side of me....Clears my space up fast.....You can always give me a good ,it's like getting a kick in the backside sometimes you just need a good one....


 If they're that, then they need extension ladder's to even look at ya good!
Hey, we all need a swift kick in da rear e'ry now & then!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Triple F's in the house!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Whazzup Keebers!


 Earnin my pay, darlin', earnin my pay................ 
How's the hand/wrist doing?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If they're that, then they need extension ladder's to even look at ya good!
> Hey, we all need a swift kick in da rear e'ry now & then!



Well, you asked for it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Earnin my pay, darlin', earnin my pay................
> How's the hand/wrist doing?



Doing great.  Cast is off and I was out riding last weekend!~      Still can get sore if I tweak it a certain way...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Triple F's in the house!


  Dang, sassy done snuck in on us!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to try and get down Jeff's way this weekend and get used to the new Yami...that bike has tons of torque and power compared to that little Honda.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Doing great.  Cast is off and I was out riding last weekend!~      Still can get sore if I tweak it a certain way...



yeah dont overdo it with your shake weight.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Doing great. Cast is off and I was out riding last weekend!~  Still can get sore if I tweak it a certain way...


That's good............ yeah, you'll have something else to announce the weather for ya........... 
 Ever get a lock unlocked??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to try and get down Jeff's way this weekend and get used to the new Yami...that bike has tons of torque and power compared to that little Honda.


  neither of ya'll get hurt & Jared is WAY out of the way!
Film at 11:00


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's good............ yeah, you'll have something else to announce the weather for ya...........
> Ever get a lock unlocked??



pm incoming


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> pm incoming


  Boneboy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah dont overdo it with your shake weight.
> 
> View attachment 592439


  for giving him idea's!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

heeyy yaall


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi lilD


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Kids!!
Just got home and thinking its time for a nap. Long day......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi lilD



hey bb


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi Kids!!
> Just got home and thinking its time for a nap. Long day......



A nap sure sounds good right about now!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> heeyy yaall


 Feeling better?? 


rhbama3 said:


> Hi Kids!!
> Just got home and thinking its time for a nap. Long day......


  Sounds like a Wondermuss Idea!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> 1 hr  is still 15 minutes short of Clarks Hill for me....Plus it makes it a pain when you want to go on a boat and fish
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said......You need to upgrade ( I do have a bunch of parts for them 888 and 808's)





lilD1188 said:


> heeyy yaall



Well aint you colorful today too


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> 1 hr  is still 15 minutes short of Clarks Hill for me....Plus it makes it a pain when you want to go on a boat and fish
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said......You need to upgrade ( I do have a bunch of parts for them 888 and 808's)



A 808 is alot like fair chase and not baiting


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Triple F's in the house!



Yea, Baby!!  Every time I get on and start to ring, someone at work rudely interrupts my play time.

Howdy to all y'all peeps!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yea, Baby!! Every time I get on and start to ring, someone at work rudely interrupts my play time.
> 
> Howdy to all y'all peeps!


  ain't it?  It's like they have *radar* on that says
* *GON* ALERT* *


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> A 808 is alot like fair chase and not baiting



But you baited the area before you started fishing


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yea, Baby!!  Every time I get on and start to ring, someone at work rudely interrupts my play time.
> 
> Howdy to all y'all peeps!



What's up Sunshine?      Won't be long now...and you'll be off work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Need nap, feeling sl e e p y


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What's up Sunshine?      Won't be long now...and you'll be off work!



That's right!  30 mo minutes, and then I am out of here to enjoy the sunshine a little!  

It is so beautiful out, and I am even showing off my white legs today.  They need some sun, really badly!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder why the bowel thread didnt last long?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

what you talkin about willis Nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I wonder why the bowel thread didnt last long?


 no clue............ 



mudracing101 said:


> what you talkin about willis Nevermind


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Feeling better??
> 
> Sounds like a Wondermuss Idea!!



Noooo can't stop coughin and can't breathe


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Noooo can't stop coughin and can't breathe


 Mentholadum (sp) on the bottom of your feet WITH SOCKS ON (ask Spark....uuuhhh Shuggu.........uuumm Miguel Cervantes about his episode with that!) is supposed to stop the coughing.  Boil some vinegar on the stove & inhale, that should help open ya up!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well aint you colorful today too



Yupp colors supposed to make you happy lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mentholadum (sp) on the bottom of your feet WITH SOCKS ON (ask Spark....uuuhhh Shuggu.........uuumm Miguel Cervantes about his episode with that!) is supposed to stop the coughing.  Boil some vinegar on the stove & inhale, that should help open ya up!



Don't got none of either  I've been sleepin a lot so that helps


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Don't got none of either  I've been sleepin a lot so that helps


 Got any chicken?  Homemade cheekun soup helps too.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

well, the day went south in a hurry. Bubbette just got her car towed to the shop for engine trouble, and my cellphone is toast after the pond dunking yesterday.


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2011)

hey yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Yupp colors supposed to make you happy lol


Colors do help, sorry to hear ya feel bad.


Keebs said:


> Got any chicken?  Homemade cheekun soup helps too.........


I like chicken


rhbama3 said:


> well, the day went south in a hurry. Bubbette just got her car towed to the shop for engine trouble, and my cellphone is toast after the pond dunking yesterday.


Yep that sucks


slip said:


> hey yall



What up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Almost 5 , up in here, up in here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the day went south in a hurry. Bubbette just got her car towed to the shop for engine trouble, and my cellphone is toast after the pond dunking yesterday.


Dang Wobert, just DANG!!



slip said:


> hey yall


 Hi nobangsMoppett!



mudracing101 said:


> Almost 5 , up in here, up in here


   gonna go see 'bout a new phone, hopefully!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Colors do help, sorry to hear ya feel bad.
> 
> I like chicken
> 
> ...



I swear i'm tempted to change my name to "skipper". Just when you think things can't get worse, they do.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear i'm tempted to change my name to "skipper". Just when you think things can't get worse, they do.


   I know it ain't funny, but dang Robert, you have the dangest luck!!  More like Lionel? from Charlie Brown........... black cloud following you................. but I still wuvs ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang Wobert, just DANG!!
> 
> 
> Hi nobangsMoppett!
> ...


New phone


rhbama3 said:


> I swear i'm tempted to change my name to "skipper". Just when you think things can't get worse, they do.


 They will get better Captain!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know it ain't funny, but dang Robert, you have the dangest luck!!  More like Lionel? from Charlie Brown........... black cloud following you................. but I still wuvs ya!





mudracing101 said:


> New phone
> They will get better Captain!



just a replacement crackberry, no upgrade, and a $50 deductible, but still better than a buying a new one.
Oh, and Bubbette's car had a dead battery. Radio and instrument panel would work, but wouldn't crank. All things considered, it could be worse.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear i'm tempted to change my name to "skipper". Just when you think things can't get worse, they do.



Try staying in a Holiday Inn Express one night it might help..

On the flipside it makes me feel better knowing that I'm not the olny one with bad luck.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just a replacement crackberry, no upgrade, and a $50 deductible, but still better than a buying a new one.
> Oh, and Bubbette's car had a dead battery. Radio and instrument panel would work, but wouldn't crank. *All things considered, it could be worse*.


  See, there ya go!!


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Colors do help, sorry to hear ya feel bad.
> 
> I like chicken
> 
> ...


juss yard work and givin the neighbors dogs a bath.

gettin stuff out of the way so i can turkey hunt in peace.


Keebs said:


> Dang Wobert, just DANG!!
> 
> 
> Hi nobangsMoppett!
> ...



hey now, i got bangs.....dont start calling me mullet moppett.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 22, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Try staying in a Holiday Inn Express one night it might help..
> 
> On the flipside it makes me feel better knowing that I'm not the olny one with bad luck.



But I usually have pretty decent luck. He's rubbin' off on me and I don't like it!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

I'M NOT IN JAIL!      

Then again, they never brought the teacher into the room.    

Hi Wobbert-Woo!  Wuvs ya! 

Hi Keebs!  Wuvs you toooooooooo!!!!  


Laundry awaits!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2011)

slip said:


> juss yard work and givin the neighbors dogs a bath.
> 
> gettin stuff out of the way so i can turkey hunt in peace.
> 
> ...


 


Bubbette said:


> But I usually have pretty decent luck. He's rubbin' off on me and I don't like it!


  Ohno, we can't let that happen!!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> I'M NOT IN JAIL!
> 
> Then again, they never brought the teacher into the room.
> 
> ...


 Hey you, I want details........... later......... I'm outta here for now..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2011)

Man what a day. I had to buy some sunglasses with windsheild wipers on them to keep the pollen wiped away..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

well, my cellphone now seems to be working. I'm pretty sure that it was a text from BBQBOSS that fixed everything. Thank ya, Buddy!
Just cancelled the claim for the phone and Bubbettes car should be ready to go in the next few minutes.
Time to clean up the kitchen so i can fry a mess of bream, some hashbrowns and onions, and a fresh sliced tomato. Simple, but so good!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'M NOT IN JAIL!
> 
> Then again, they never brought the teacher into the room.
> 
> ...


Hi Bugsy!
Bye Bugsy!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man what a day. I had to buy some sunglasses with windsheild wipers on them to keep the pollen wiped away..



It's terrible down here, Hugh. Everything is yellow from the pine pollen. Anytime the wind blows, you can see the yellow smoke coming off the pines.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, my cellphone now seems to be working. I'm pretty sure that it was a text from BBQBOSS that fixed everything. Thank ya, Buddy!
> Just cancelled the claim for the phone and Bubbettes car should be ready to go in the next few minutes.
> Time to clean up the kitchen so i can fry a mess of bream, some hashbrowns and onions, and a fresh sliced tomato. Simple, but so good!!!!



Glad i could be of service, buddy.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the day went south in a hurry. Bubbette just got her car towed to the shop for engine trouble, and my cellphone is toast after the pond dunking yesterday.





rhbama3 said:


> just a replacement crackberry, no upgrade, and a $50 deductible, but still better than a buying a new one.
> Oh, and Bubbette's car had a dead battery. Radio and instrument panel would work, but wouldn't crank. All things considered, it could be worse.





turtlebug said:


> Laundry awaits!



Sounds like all turned out good, and now it's on to fish fryin time, or the Laundry?  .



rhbama3 said:


> It's terrible down here, Hugh. Everything is yellow from the pine pollen. Anytime the wind blows, you can see the yellow smoke coming off the pines.



Same here. My truck turned from a beautiful shade a mud covered green to a even more beautiful shade a muddy yellow green .


----------



## Jranger (Mar 22, 2011)

Dolphin show was really good. Geared more for kids, but good none the less. If you're down there be sure to check it out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Glad i could be of service, buddy.





MoonPie said:


> Sounds like all turned out good, and now it's on to fish fryin time, or the Laundry?  .
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. My truck turned from a beautiful shade a mud covered green to a even more beautiful shade a muddy yellow green .


Howdy, MP! 


Jranger said:


> Dolphin show was really good. Geared more for kids, but good none the less. If you're down there be sure to check it out!


You go to Seaworld in Orlando?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You go to Seaworld in Orlando?



No, it was a test run of the new show at the Ga Aquarium. Opens to the public April 2nd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No, it was a test run of the new show at the Ga Aquarium. Opens to the public April 2nd.



cool!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, my cellphone now seems to be working. I'm pretty sure that it was a text from BBQBOSS that fixed everything. Thank ya, Buddy!
> Just cancelled the claim for the phone and Bubbettes car should be ready to go in the next few minutes.
> Time to clean up the kitchen so i can fry a mess of bream, some hashbrowns and onions, and a fresh sliced tomato. Simple, but so good!!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Glad i could be of service, buddy.


Well if that don't fix what ails ya!!!!............I don't know what will!!

Thanks for the reminder Bama!!.............I was in a meeting when I got that, and seeing who it was from........I thought it best to not open it then!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

Afternoon boyz and goils!!! 

Well, we got all the trees cleared off the back of the neighbors barn, with no more mishaps. It cleaned up a scrubby, viney, poisony eyesore, but now I'm lookin at the back of about 80-100 ft of barn roof 

I reckon I'll plant some evergreens down through there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well if that don't fix what ails ya!!!!............I don't know what will!!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Bama!!.............I was in a meeting when I got that, and seeing who it was from........I thought it best to not open it then!!!



what are you doing here, Mitch? It's still daylight!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon boyz and goils!!!
> 
> Well, we got all the trees cleared off the back of the neighbors barn, with no more mishaps. It cleaned up a scrubby, viney, poisony eyesore, but now I'm lookin at the back of about 80-100 ft of barn roof
> 
> I reckon I'll plant some evergreens down through there.



Howdy, Jeff!
I'm heating up the grease! Time to fry some fish!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeff!
> I'm heating up the grease! Time to fry some fish!



Howdy Rob, I could go for some fresh fish right about now, but I guess I'll have to settle for some good ol N'awlins style red beans and rice tonight


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

New sig line for me.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon boyz and goils!!!
> 
> Well, we got all the trees cleared off the back of the neighbors barn, with no more mishaps. It cleaned up a scrubby, viney, poisony eyesore, but now I'm lookin at the back of about 80-100 ft of barn roof



What I'd give for that view.  Howdy Jeff .


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm feeling a little down and blue today, my son sails to parts unknown ( to me, OPSEC you understand) tomorrow.

Proud of him, but the daddy in me worrys about his little boy.

He may not be so little anymore, but he's still my little boy.

Anybody got a handkerchief ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'm feeling a little down and blue today, my son sails to parts unknown ( to me, OPSEC you understand) tomorrow.
> 
> Proud of him, but the daddy in me worrys about his little boy.
> 
> ...



thank him for us SD..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello out there?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what are you doing here, Mitch? It's still daylight!


Just stopped in to do a little catching up before leaving work!!........Was in meetings for most of the day



Sirduke said:


> I'm feeling a little down and blue today, my son sails to parts unknown ( to me, OPSEC you understand) tomorrow.
> 
> Proud of him, but the daddy in me worrys about his little boy.
> 
> ...


Ain't nuthin little about Dat Boy!!.........I know you are a proud Papa!!...........Tell him thanks for me!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hello out there?


Hello Hawt Booty Shooter!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Hawt Booty Shooter!!



Let me clarify, are you saying her booty is hawt or the booty's that she shoots are hawt


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Hawt Booty Shooter!!



Hi there.  





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me clarify, are you saying her booty is hawt or the booty's that she shoots are hawt



Hush it!   

I'll take either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me clarify, are you saying her booty is hawt or the booty's that she shoots are hawt


Ummmm......Now that you point that out......There appears there is more than one way that could be taken, and neither of your options were the one intended!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

I went to facebook and there were PEOPLE there! Who knew?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I went to facebook and there were PEOPLE there! Who knew?



Millions of them...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello there!!.........I knew you would know what I meant!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Millions of them...



i actually made a couple of posts and chatted with my sister. Next month when i go back,  i may try to talk to somebody else.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I went to facebook and there were PEOPLE there! Who knew?



Quit jumping ship!   

Stalking you is keeping me busy.     







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello there!!.........I knew you would know what I meant!!




You know you're safe with me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Quit jumping ship!
> 
> Stalking you is keeping me busy.
> 
> ...



dodge and weave, baby!! 
Oh, my cellphone died again. I think for good this time.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> dodge and weave, baby!!
> Oh, my cellphone died again. I think for good this time.



Bob and weave.  

Why'd you use it in the shower?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got any chicken?  Homemade cheekun soup helps too.........



Ya I had cheekun noodle soup homemade and it tasted like doodoo no flavor so I give up on cookin and I'm down to half a lung now


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I went to facebook and there were PEOPLE there! Who knew?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Millions of them...



But the CIA is watching you.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5884503#post5884503


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i actually made a couple of posts and chatted with my sister. Next month when i go back,  i may try to talk to somebody else.


 Almost every time I go there.........Charlie Hits me up on chat, and asks me what I'm doing!!.......Well duh!!.........I'm making my Stawking rounds!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bob and weave.
> 
> Why'd you use it in the shower?


He was checking out one of BBQBOSSes texts!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

Just in case yall miss my post on FB, I'll put it here for your reading enjoyment.  

I know I LOVED reading it!    FINALLY! Someone speaks the TRUTH!   

Nobody ever hesitated to call Rusty Wallace or Tony Stewart whiners, if she wants to run with the big boys, she's gonna have to learn to take her licks like everyone else.  

Danica Patrick: Should She Stop Whining and Start Racing?
By Tom Kinslow (Featured Columnist) on March 20, 2011 

Geoff Burke/Getty Images Danica Patrick Wrecked Yesterday After A Collision With Martin Truex Jr., But Should The Famous Driver Stop Complaining?

Danica Patrick was back in the news again yesterday, but it wasn't for winning, it was for what she said, as is the norm with the driver.

Patrick has gotten a ton of headlines over the years, with limited results to show for her notoriety. When she joined the Nationwide series, it was a big story and after she took the track, she started to showcase her talent, and even finished fourth at a recent race.

However, yesterday, Patrick got into a collision with Ryan Truex, sending her to a 33rd place finish at Bristol. After she got out of her car, Patrick made a scene, raising her arms at Truex, and running her mouth to the media afterward.

"He just runs hard, he's run hard every time I've been around him and it just feels like overkill," Patrick said to the media.

At some point, it's time to grow up and start acting like an adult and admitting the reality of the situation. That reality is that Truex's collision with Patrick wasn't intentional and it was just a freak thing that happens during the course of a race.

No one is going to respect a driver who looks to blame someone every time they have something go wrong during the course of a race. Patrick has always been outspoken and didn't make many friends on the Indycar circuit either and this is exactly why.

Patrick is in the headlines more often for complaining than she is winning and that's not what you want when you're a driver. It was an accident and Patrick made a scene, looking like a child and losing some respect because of it.

She was starting to turn some heads with her finishes on the Nationwide circuit and had she just brushed this off as bad luck, maybe no one is talking about it right now. However, that was impossible for Patrick, who had to blame someone, and now she's repeating the same mistakes she's made in the past.

At some point, you have to toughen up and accept bad luck, instead of whining and complaining, thinking anyone will actually sympathize with you.

Okay, I just had to get that in there. 

G'night.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Colors do help, sorry to hear ya feel bad.
> 
> I like chicken
> 
> ...



Thanks if I get full lung capacity back ill be fine lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2011)

i got to go to bed. Gonna be a long day tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

It's gonna get NOISY round here this evenin


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna get NOISY round here this evenin



Just got really noisy here in my house.

I swear to you, fishbait was just talking to me and then snoring in less than 60 seconds.  

Wake him up or leave him here
wake him up or leave him here

hmmmm.........

I can't tote him to bed so I hope he's comfy. 


Night guys and gals. LilD!!! Hope you get to feeling better soon.  


Love to Keebs whereeverintheheckshemightbetonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i got to go to bed. Gonna be a long day tomorrow!





turtlebug said:


> Just got really noisy here in my house.
> 
> I swear to you, fishbait was just talking to me and then snoring in less than 60 seconds.
> 
> ...



Nite nite, you two!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Thanks if I get full lung capacity back ill be fine lol


Evening LilD!!........With all of the pollen, and sinus drainage. Coughing/Clearing my throat is a way of life!!




rhbama3 said:


> i got to go to bed. Gonna be a long day tomorrow!


Hope you have a good day tomorrow!!



Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna get NOISY round here this evenin


All I have to say is.... You control your own destiny!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just got really noisy here in my house.
> 
> I swear to you, fishbait was just talking to me and then snoring in less than 60 seconds.
> 
> ...




G'night T'Bug!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening LilD!!........With all of the pollen, and sinus drainage. Coughing/Clearing my throat is a way of life!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good day tomorrow!!
> ...



True....I reckon I'll be sleeping on da couch tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I reckon I'll call it a night also!!!

Night folks!!!

TC Mitch....say hello to Ms Tag for me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna get NOISY round here this evenin





RUTTNBUCK said:


> All I have to say is.... You control your own destiny!!





Jeff C. said:


> True....I reckon I'll be sleeping on da couch tonight


I guess I misunderstood your original post........Backstepping slowly away from this one!!........Night Bro!!.......Hope everything works out for the best!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 23, 2011)

morning folks....It's Hump Day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2011)

morning jm. 

why do some hump days feel more like mtns?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening LilD!!........With all of the pollen, and sinus drainage. Coughing/Clearing my throat is a way of life!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good day tomorrow!!
> ...



Not to mention all the fires they've had around here in the last month I can't catch a break


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just got really noisy here in my house.
> 
> I swear to you, fishbait was just talking to me and then snoring in less than 60 seconds.
> 
> ...





Thanks


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm.
> 
> why do some hump days feel more like mtns?



That's what happens some weeks...it makes the weeks where the hump isn't even felt that much sweeter...

Morning gobble



lilD1188 said:


> Thanks



Morning LilD....It has only taken me a full week to get over this crud....Second time this year already,I have used more sick days this year then in the last 3 years combined


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2011)

morning LilD, up early today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> That's what happens some weeks...it makes the weeks where the hump isn't even felt that much sweeter...
> 
> Morning gobble
> 
> ...



need to do a little work already this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> need to do a little work already this morning.



my pager went off at 2am....The OT will be nice


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

Mornin fellers.  Chicken minis and sweet tea. Mmmmm


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin fellers.  Chicken minis and sweet tea. Mmmmm



morning boss...Pass the tea please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

Mernin Gulls and Buoys...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Gulls and Buoys...



Mo'nin messcan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mo'nin messcan.



This is about your last day before you and Bi-pod invade Savannah isn't it??


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Gulls and Buoys...



Morning Miguel.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is about your last day before you and Bi-pod invade Savannah isn't it??



 Headin out Friday morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....it's hump day





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm.
> 
> Why do some hump days feel more like mtns?





lild1188 said:


> not to mention all the fires they've had around here in the last month i can't catch a break





bbqboss said:


> mornin fellers.  Chicken minis and sweet tea. Mmmmm





miguel cervantes said:


> this is about your last day before you and bi-pod invade savannah isn't it??





good morning gon


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just in case yall miss my post on FB, I'll put it here for your reading enjoyment.
> 
> I know I LOVED reading it!    FINALLY! Someone speaks the TRUTH!
> 
> ...



Dana is Hawt, and she has a race car


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 23, 2011)

Mornin Pea Polls .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin Pea Polls .



merning


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 23, 2011)

Mornin Folks


Today is gona be a great day I tell ya, a great day.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 23, 2011)

Morning folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's gonna get NOISY round here this evenin





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening LilD!!........With all of the pollen, and sinus drainage. Coughing/Clearing my throat is a way of life!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good day tomorrow!!
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> True....I reckon I'll be sleeping on da couch tonight





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I guess I misunderstood your original post........Backstepping slowly away from this one!!........Night Bro!!.......Hope everything works out for the best!!




We had  *red beans* for supper last night...

Moanin folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

Mornin Folks!!  gonna *really* earn my pay today!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Today is gona be a great day I tell ya, a great day.


morning 



Jranger said:


> Morning folks...


merning


Jeff C. said:


> We had  *red beans* for supper last night...
> 
> Moanin folks!!!






Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!!  gonna *really* earn my pay today!!



goodmorningnow go earn yer pay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Today is gona be a great day I tell ya, a great day.



Well, you didn't win the lottery, so what's up??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!!  gonna *really* earn my pay today!!



X2

Good morning all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2
> 
> Good morning all!



morning sir


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you didn't win the lottery, so what's up??



Close to it though. Should be getting off 12s as of today even though I am still 2 electricians short its time for my 2 new guys to sink or swim. Gettin off at 3 today and I might do a little fishing this afternoon.At least Ill see what the house looks like in the sunlight.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning sir



I see ducking hunting is starting to evolve.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 23, 2011)

mornin


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 23, 2011)

Drive by to say hiiiii and goin back to sleep lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I see ducking hunting is starting to evolve.





lilD1188 said:


> Drive by to say hiiiii and goin back to sleep lol



feeling any better


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Close to it though. Should be getting off 12s as of today even though I am still 2 electricians short its time for my 2 new guys to sink or swim. Gettin off at 3 today and I might do a little fishing this afternoon.At least Ill see what the house looks like in the sunlight.


 
Now ya can sign up to coach Tman's team!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Drive by to say hiiiii and goin back to sleep lol


 Don't forget your Vit. C!!!  

ok, back to


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now ya can sign up to coach Tman's team!!


Sure wish I could. Would like that more than anything in this world but I'm still on call 24/7 for the time being. Had to give up teaching due to being on call.

At least Ill be able to spend some time with my little monkeys now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Sure wish I could. Would like that more than anything in this world but I'm still on call 24/7 for the time being. Had to give up teaching due to being on call.
> 
> At least Ill be able to spend some time with my little monkeys now.


 I figured as much, but still had to  ya........... glad you're getting a change in your schedule!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> feeling any better



Yes & no if the cough would go away I'd be 100 percent


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget your Vit. C!!!
> 
> ok, back to



Done ate up all my oranges so I'm out lol


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

mmmmmmm... papadeaux's fried crawfish po-boy.  yeah c'mon!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I figured as much, but still had to  ya........... glad you're getting a change in your schedule!



Me too. The last 2years have been rough. Time to catch up on a lot of things that have been put off until tomarrow. I aint gona know what to do with all this free time but I bet I can find something.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2011)

weird. some white bull dog just showed up at the fence wanting to play with my dogs...never seen the dog before and it has no collar.

took it down the street to a house where i've seen a small white dog before, but nobody is home...it jumped up and laid on the porch like it felt at home so i dunno.

dunno what to do...dont want to see it get hit though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Close to it though. Should be getting off 12s as of today even though I am still 2 electricians short its time for my 2 new guys to sink or swim. Gettin off at 3 today and I might do a little fishing this afternoon.At least Ill see what the house looks like in the sunlight.



That's good stuff Doug, hope you can catch up on some missed R&R.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Me too. The last 2years have been rough. Time to catch up on a lot of things that have been put off until tomarrow. I aint gona know what to do with all this free time but I bet I can find something.


 I'm betting you can too!
(pppssstt, you still got the directions to Quack's house I gave you??)



slip said:


> weird. some white bull dog just showed up at the fence wanting to play with my dogs...never seen the dog before and it has no collar.
> 
> took it down the street to a house where i've seen a small white dog before, but nobody is home...it jumped up and laid on the porch like it felt at home so i dunno.
> 
> dunno what to do...dont want to see it get hit though.


I've had some show up at my place, some with collars, some without, some ran when a gun was fired, other's didn't........... I just try to "shoo" them on their way........... but ya still wonder & worry..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's good stuff Doug, hope you can catch up on some missed R&R.


 Hiya Shuggums!

ok, back to the


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Where did 5 go im waiting on it


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2011)

it's coming...be patient!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> it's coming...be patient!



Not this day


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did 5 go im waiting on it


I dunno but danged if I ain't ready for it too!



boneboy96 said:


> it's coming...be patient!


 not quick enough and I don't have no pat.........pait............NERVES left!!!!!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not this day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not this day



JLA's with ADD don't know what patience is..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2011)

There it is. i see it now , not far off at all, ill just meet it half way, im out ! Peace


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> There it is. i see it now , not far off at all, ill just meet it half way, im out ! Peace


 Right behind ya, hold that dern door this time!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

It is a mirage and not the hotel.


Wait,  where did everyone go?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay, break time is over.
2 and half hours without a post? 
Got home after a long day at da Big House, Bubbette has gone to get sketti fixin's, and got another long day waiting on me tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

PC got hit by lightning, here at work for awhile!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, break time is over.
> 2 and half hours without a post?
> Got home after a long day at da Big House, Bubbette has gone to get sketti fixin's, and got another long day waiting on me tomorrow.



Nice kitten.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PC got hit by lightning, here at work for awhile!!



Hayyy Buddddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyy Buddddy.





Heyyyyyyy  Boss Baby!!  Couple more days!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PC got hit by lightning, here at work for awhile!!


Bummer, bro! stay safe!


BBQBOSS said:


> Nice kitten.


He was fun on 4lb. test line. Sucks that he cost me a cellphone.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyy  Boss Baby!!  Couple more days!!



Yessir! 



rhbama3 said:


> Bummer, bro! stay safe!
> 
> He was fun on 4lb. test line. Sucks that he cost me a cellphone.



Dangit man!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bummer, bro! stay safe!
> 
> He was fun on 4lb. test line. Sucks that he cost me a cellphone.



Nice fish....sorry bout the cellphone bro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nice fish....sorry bout the cellphone bro.



Bent down to pick him up and my cellphone fell off my belt. Grabbed it out of the water quickly, but it was too late.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bent down to pick him up and my cellphone fell off my belt. Grabbed it out of the water quickly, but it was too late.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bent down to pick him up and my cellphone fell off my belt. Grabbed it out of the water quickly, but it was too late.



Take it apart and put it in some tupperware and cover it in rice.  Go back tomorrow and see if it works.  I swear it does.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Take it apart and put it in some tupperware and cover it in rice.  Go back tomorrow and see if it works.  I swear it does.



He'd just forget his phone was in the rice and cook it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>


Hewwo, maker of Wooly booger wool caps! 


fitfabandfree said:


> Take it apart and put it in some tupperware and cover it in rice.  Go back tomorrow and see if it works.  I swear it does.


I took the battery out when it happened and then did the rice thing when i got home and left it overnight. Although it would power up last night, the cursor wouldn't work and it would go to random pages. I also had a time getting all the rice out of it. It seems to be working right today, but the new one just arrived.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He'd just forget his phone was in the rice and cook it.



Fishbait!!!
Get your woman under control!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hewwo, maker of Wooly booger wool caps!
> 
> I took the battery out when it happened and then did the rice thing when i got home and left it overnight. Although it would power up last night, the cursor wouldn't work and it would go to random pages. I also had a time getting all the rice out of it. It seems to be working right today, but the new one just arrived.



The wooly boogers aren't wool. 

I have one with your name on it. 

I also found out that Alpaca is hypoallergenic. That means I can whip you up one to keep your noggin toasty this coming winter.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait!!!
> Get your woman under control!!!



He can't reply to you right now, he's doing dishes, feeding the dog, folding clothes and then must return to his respective corner in the closet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> The wooly boogers aren't wool.
> 
> I have one with your name on it.
> 
> I also found out that Alpaca is hypoallergenic. That means I can whip you up one to keep your noggin toasty this coming winter.




Ummm........ Fishbait:
forget my previous comment


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He can't reply to you right now, he's doing dishes, feeding the dog, folding clothes and then must return to his respective corner in the closet.



You and Bubbette must use the same list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He can't reply to you right now, he's doing dishes, feeding the dog, folding clothes and then must return to his respective corner in the closet.





Pfffffffffft, yeah right !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2011)

just checkin' to see if the creek was still flowing.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You and Bubbette must use the same list.



Nah, JK. Actually he's looking at yarn online.    

Bubbette who?  She's wasting away, there won't be no Bubbette no more at the rate she's going. 









But I'm happy for her.  Now if I can just follow in her footsteps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, JK. Actually he's looking at yarn online.
> 
> Bubbette who?  She's wasting away, there won't be no Bubbette no more at the rate she's going.
> 
> ...



she's walking 3 miles a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2011)

Quick driveby...evenin folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quick driveby...evenin folks!!!



Howdy, Jeff! 
You too, Laney! I see you down there!
okay, gotta log off so Bubbette can do whatever it is she does to get the new phone up and running. BBL!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> she's walking 3 miles a day.



She'd leave me in the dust.  I gotta get away from that freaking DESK!!! I HATE paper pushing. 

Hi Mr. JeffC 

I see a Laneybird a lurkin.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeff!
> You too, Laney! I see you down there!
> okay, gotta log off so Bubbette can do whatever it is she does to get the new phone up and running. BBL!




Evening Robert, Jeff, and everybody else.




Hey T-Bug


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He can't reply to you right now, he's doing dishes, feeding the dog, folding clothes and then must return to his respective corner in the closet.



How do you do that? Bubba won't finish his chores and he certainly doesn't stay in the closet like he's supposed to. 



rhbama3 said:


> she's walking 3 miles a day.



Correction.  Walking 3+ miles/day and working out with a trainer for an hour 3-4 times/week. I'm a skinny girl trapped in a fat girl's body and I'm gettin' out!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Ever choked on a peanut?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Oh my goodness. Ever choked on a peanut?






Once, or twice . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He was fun on 4lb. test line. Sucks that he cost me a cellphone.


I bet that was fun!!.........Sorry about the phone!!



turtlebug said:


> He'd just forget his phone was in the rice and cook it.




Good evening folks!!............Really looking forward to this weekend off!!.........After the last two weeks at work.........The downtime will be welcome!!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I bet that was fun!!.........Sorry about the phone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!............Really looking forward to this weekend off!!.........After the last two weeks at work.........The downtime will be welcome!!



I have 2 more weekends out of town with Winter Guard and then I'll have my weekends back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

Come on Friday!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> How do you do that? Bubba won't finish his chores and he certainly doesn't stay in the closet like he's supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction.  Walking 3+ miles/day and working out with a trainer for an hour 3-4 times/week. I'm a skinny girl trapped in a fat girl's body and I'm gettin' out!



You got dat right!
I'm out of da closet, and ain't ever going back in there! 
wait, that don't sound ........ no, it's okay!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 23, 2011)

Rain just broke up when it got close to the Atl.  Guess we'll have to wait for the weekend, huh Robert?


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 23, 2011)

I have to stop letting Bubba take phone messages!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Rain just broke up when it got close to the Atl.  Guess we'll have to wait for the weekend, huh Robert?



I'm planning to turkey hunt Saturday, so expect severe t'storms till i give up and drive home. About the time i lay down to take a nap, the skies will part and it will be a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hewwo, maker of Wooly booger wool caps!
> 
> I took the battery out when it happened and then did the rice thing when i got home and left it overnight. Although it would power up last night, the cursor wouldn't work and it would go to random pages. I also had a time getting all the rice out of it. It seems to be working right today, but the new one just arrived.



Then at the very least, you have a spare phone.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning to turkey hunt Saturday, so expect severe t'storms till i give up and drive home. About the time i lay down to take a nap, the skies will part and it will be a beautiful afternoon.



Good luck,but your probably right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Then at the very least, you have a spare phone.



nope. I gotta send my old phone back. However, it's nice having a new one because i'm just not trusting the old one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I have 2 more weekends out of town with Winter Guard and then I'll have my weekends back!


I have no idea when things will ease up at work!!........I'm guessing six months???



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on Friday!!


Yep!!



rhbama3 said:


> You got dat right!
> I'm out of da closet, and ain't ever going back in there!
> wait, that don't sound ........ no, it's okay!






Bubbette said:


> I have to stop letting Bubba take phone messages!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You got dat right!
> I'm out of da closet, and ain't ever going back in there!
> wait, that don't sound ........ no, it's okay!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning to turkey hunt Saturday, so expect severe t'storms till i give up and drive home. About the time i lay down to take a nap, the skies will part and it will be a beautiful afternoon.


With your luck........At the very least that is what I would expect!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


>



I thought you were still in the closet.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 23, 2011)

FISHBAIT LIVES!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You got dat right!
> I'm out of da closet, and ain't ever going back in there!
> wait, that don't sound ........ no, it's okay!





Yesssssssssssss!!!!




fishbait said:


>






You too ???  Double Yessssssss!!!





Refer to Bubbette's signature line!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You got dat right!
> I'm out of da closet, and ain't ever going back in there!
> wait, that don't sound ........ no, it's okay!





fishbait said:


>


----------



## fishbait (Mar 23, 2011)

I escaped.  


For a minute or two...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> With your luck........At the very least that is what I would expect!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yesssssssssssss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that closet was crowded!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I escaped.
> 
> 
> For a minute or two...


She caught you didn't she!!.......Good to hear from ya Bro!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I escaped.
> 
> 
> For a minute or two...



run, forrest, run!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She caught you didn't she!!.......Good to hear from ya Bro!!



Okay the coast is clear. She be preoccupied with Raylan.   




Howdy Mitch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> that closet was crowded!


Well now Quack does take up a little more room now that he is wearing the Stout waders!!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well now Quack does take up a little more room now that he is wearing the Stout waders!!



Wait! 
That puts me littlest guy in the closet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Okay the coast is clear. She be preoccupied with Raylan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the freedom while you can!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well now Quack does take up a little more room now that he is wearing the Stout waders!!



Oh, Quack was in a different closet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Wait!
> That puts me littlest guy in the closet.


Hate it for ya Bro!!.......Duck, and Dodge.....Bob, and weave!!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate it for ya Bro!!.......Duck, and Dodge.....Bob, and weave!!



Bet I got the biggest gun.  





































Or the fastest legs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Bet I got the biggest gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are nimble. Or so i've heard.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Bet I got the biggest gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your sake I hope you have one or the other!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Wait!
> That puts me littlest guy in the closet.





We'll be gentle . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning to turkey hunt Saturday, so expect severe t'storms till i give up and drive home. About the time i lay down to take a nap, the skies will part and it will be a beautiful afternoon.



thats the forcast here to, rain off and on from the 26th to the 1st. ironic because my hunt is from the 26th to the 3rd.


oh well, turkeys like coming out and scratching around after the rain so maybe it'll work in our favor?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Wait!
> That puts me littlest guy in the closet.





Hooked On Quack said:


> We'll be gentle . . .


........It puts the lotion!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

slip said:


> thats the forcast here to, rain off and on from the 26th to the 1st. ironic because my hunt is from the 26th to the 3rd.
> 
> 
> oh well, turkeys like coming out and scratching around after the rain so maybe it'll work in our favor?



Oh lawd. Is that really the forecast for this weekend? I haven't checked it yet!


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd. Is that really the forecast for this weekend? I haven't checked it yet!



light thunderstorms and showers here anyway.

i hope it'll only last a day or two, and not the whole week...other wise the area i want to hunt i might need a duck boat to get to..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll later!



G'night Pookie!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2011)

The FFA teacher at a Covington HS asked today if I knew of anyone wanting to purchase a hog from a student.  I just put half a steer in the freezer or I would be interested.  He has 4 from first semester that need to be gone.  200 - 260 lbs.  market value.   I will put you in touch if interested.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll later!


G'night Pookie!!.....Time for me as welll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Bet I got the biggest gun.
> Or the fastest legs.



Yeah, but you have to sleep sooner or later.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 23, 2011)

not the badgers!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my stars,   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=26865


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh my stars,
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=26865



Looks like you're back on Seth's "Demise List" !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like you're back on Seth's "Demise List" !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Guess I'll go read my book . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll go read my book . . .



What'cha reading....My latest book is Breathless by Dean Koontz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> What'cha reading....My latest book is Breathless by Dean Koontz



Love Koontz, read everything he's written at our Library.  Trying something a little different here lately by John Aubrey Anderson.  Still action filled, but with a little Christianity thrown in.


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love Koontz, read everything he's written at our Library.  Trying something a little different here lately by John Aubrey Anderson.  Still action filled, but with a little Christianity thrown in.



dont lie, you just cut out pages from your collection of "magazines" and glued em to the pages inside the book so you can look at em at work, didnt you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

slip said:


> dont lie, you just cut out pages from your collection of "magazines" and glued em to the pages inside the book so you can look at em at work, didnt you?



\


Uhm no.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2011)

Thursday has arrived.   Coffee up


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday has arrived.   Coffee up



I'll take some of that.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday has arrived.   Coffee up





BBQBOSS said:


> I'll take some of that.



Morning folks....Pass the coffee Please


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ughhhh 4 am is tooooo early to get up with bein sick dang cargo plant!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Ughhhh 4 am is tooooo early to get up with bein sick dang cargo plant!!!



morning LilD.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning LilD.....



Mernin'


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2011)

moaning LilD

boss, jm glad the coffee hit the spot.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moaning LilD
> 
> boss, jm glad the coffee hit the spot.



you bet it did....Now to check my fishing thread out


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moaning LilD
> 
> boss, jm glad the coffee hit the spot.



Coffee?? I didn't see no coffee.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moaning LilD
> 
> boss, jm glad the coffee hit the spot.



Mernin'


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nappy Time


----------



## Jranger (Mar 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Coffee?? I didn't see no coffee.



I need a shot or twelve myself....

Mornin' folks


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Nappy Time



Take some more meds and get some sleep....



Jranger said:


> I need a shot or twelve myself....
> 
> Mornin' folks



morning Ranger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Coffee?? I didn't see no coffee.



Somebodys fallin down on their job.

Mernin BBQB, JR, Mike, GIW, LD, and whoever else I missed. Time to run the kid to school BBL.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebodys fallin down on their job.
> 
> Mernin BBQB, JR, Mike, GIW, LD, and whoever else I missed. Time to run the kid to school BBL.



Morning....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Coffee?? I didn't see no coffee.



Dang, 
Boss and I must be riding the same train because I didn't see no coffee either !!!!  Saw other breakfast goodies BUT no coffee.   

Hope everybody has a good day and stays out of trouble.  LilD, You have got to get to feeling better and SOON too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

*Happy Thursday!!*
*Back to the grind..................   *


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Morning all. It is friday.


















































































For me anyway.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Mernin'



x2


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all. It is friday.
> For me anyway.


 Lucky cuss!!



MoonPie said:


> x2


  Hey MoonPie, how u been??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all. It is friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh yeah!  Im leaving at noon.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ahhhh yeah! Im leaving at noon.


 you gonna pack your flippy-floppy's.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday has arrived.   Coffee up



Morning everyone, now that is a goodlooking cup of coffee.  And why is there a badger thread in here again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everyone, now that is a goodlooking cup of coffee.



Yes it is, I'll have a cup if you don't mind.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you gonna pack your flippy-floppy's.................



and you know this... man!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all. It is friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessiree, this is my Friday as well!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lucky cuss!!
> 
> 
> Hey MoonPie, how u been??





BBQBOSS said:


> Ahhhh yeah!  Im leaving at noon.


SHow off


Keebs said:


> you gonna pack your flippy-floppy's.................


CRocs packed. 


boneboy96 said:


> Yessiree, this is my Friday as well!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

MA NAHMA NA


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

de de dee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

I have orange fingers..............................just sayin.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

that poor bean bag chair


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have orange fingers..............................just sayin.



Ummmm..... cheetos and  a bean bag chair?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have orange fingers..............................just sayin.



well at least your hand will be safe in the woods


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> and you know this... man!!






boneboy96 said:


> Yessiree, this is my Friday as well!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> CRocs packed.






mudracing101 said:


> MA NAHMA NA


  fo REAL?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

To all of you bragging about today is your friday, kiss it


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have orange fingers..............................just sayin.


 uuuuhhhh, Quack been by your place again???


threeleggedpigmy said:


> that poor bean bag chair


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Ummmm..... cheetos and a bean bag chair?


 he borrowed them from JD or Quack.................. 


Jeff Raines said:


> well at least your hand will be safe in the woods


 
HEY, Where you been????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> To all of you bragging about today is your friday, kiss it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhh, Quack been by your place again???
> 
> :



I got no pond with gaytors in it so Quack don't come here..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY, Where you been????



I been heresometimes I just like to sit by the fire and listen....knowwutImean


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> well at least your hand will be safe in the woods


Howdy Jeff.


mudracing101 said:


> To all of you bragging about today is your friday, kiss it


Your time will come young Jedi


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got no pond with gaytors in it so Quack don't come here..



He likes mutli color plastic,  maybe you can bait him that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I been heresometimes I just like to sit by the fire and listen....knowwutImean



Jeff behind the scenes....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Howdy Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got no pond with gaytors in it so Quack don't come here..


It don't take much to get his attention............ 



Jeff Raines said:


> I been heresometimes I just like to sit by the fire and listen....knowwutImean


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jeff behind the scenes....


 ya beat me to it!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jeff behind the scenes....


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

What up Folks



Gettin closer to time to take the meat off the grill.



They sure like to feed us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> what up folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking good


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what im talkin about!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good Doug


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is my plate ready???


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2011)

mornin folks...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin folks...


 Looks like you're getting back to your "regular" routine again!
Mornin Moha............ uuuuhhhh, Moppett!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insert drooling smiley here------>


Jeff Raines said:


> Looks good Doug



Do you still run those rabbit dogs in the off season?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess Dougie got lost bringing my plate!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I guess Dougie got lost bringing my plate!



I gave it to AJ to take to you.SowwyIll make you another one. There is plenty left over and we just put 10 more slabs on the grill for the next shift.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

Mmmmm taco mac.  Left hand TNT smoked beer.  Yeah c'mon


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

Tastes like smoky bacon.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I gave it to AJ to take to you.SowwyIll make you another one. There is plenty left over and we just put 10 more slabs on the grill for the next shift.


 It couldn't have been AJ, he wouldn't have done that to me!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Tastes like smoky bacon.


  whoa, hold on, a BEER that tastes like bacon?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I gave it to AJ to take to you.SowwyIll make you another one. There is plenty left over and we just put 10 more slabs on the grill for the next shift.


  What time you getting home this evening..................


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

food looking good, beer tasting good!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It couldn't have been AJ, he wouldn't have done that to me!!!
> 
> 
> whoa, hold on, a BEER that tastes like bacon?!?!



And its 7.8%.    i think im in love.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Beer bacon yum


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> food looking good, beer tasting good!


 


BBQBOSS said:


> And its 7.8%.  i think im in love.





mudracing101 said:


> Beer bacon yum


 
That'd be one of those I'd just have to try before I judge.........


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What time you getting home this evening..................



PM sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'd be one of those I'd just have to try before I judge.........



Well one morning while eating my breakfast bacon, i washed it down with a beer, and let me tell you, it was delicuous. Tasty and refreshing.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well one morning while eating my breakfast bacon, i washed it down with a beer, and let me tell you, it was delicuous. Tasty and refreshing.


  I've seen other's have beer for breakfast, but I guess I just ain't that hardcore just yet............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've seen other's have beer for breakfast, but I guess I just ain't that hardcore just yet............



Hey, beer and bacon, its not just for breakfast any more.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I gave it to AJ to take to you.SowwyIll make you another one. There is plenty left over and we just put 10 more slabs on the grill for the next shift.



The only thing he gave me was bad directions.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, beer and bacon, its not just for breakfast any more.


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> The only thing he gave me was bad directions.


  he don't even send pm's like he says.............. whyIoughta...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he don't even send pm's like he says.............. whyIoughta...............



Sick LD on him. She'll set him straight..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sick LD on him. She'll set him straight..


 Hhhhmmmmmm............................


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he don't even send pm's like he says.............. whyIoughta...............



You can have the Ill take a though


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> You can have the Ill take a though


  gawdyoumenfolk! here happy now?!?!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't do nuttin!!! Mebbee give em a cold is all lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I can't do nuttin!!! Mebbee give em a cold is all lol


 I wouldn't wish that mess on nobody!
What's the latest on your cuz???  You ain't let me know anything!


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2011)

psssst dont look now but ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well see now I think that ole messican jinxed me and made this turn into a semi-case of strep cause my throat is worse but I know I have a sinus infection on top of it!! Uhm I haven't heard anything else the last thing he said was itd be close to two weeks b4 they'd send him to macon, why idk


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

slip said:


> psssst dont look now but ...



Hiya Slip!!


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiya Slip!!



Hello


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawdyoumenfolk! here happy now?!?!



Thanks I needed that
Yall have a good one.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lucky cuss!!
> 
> 
> Hey MoonPie, how u been??



Real Good Keebs. How bout you? 



mudracing101 said:


> Beer bacon yum





mudracing101 said:


> Well one morning while eating my breakfast bacon, i washed it down with a beer, and let me tell you, it was delicuous. Tasty and refreshing.



OK. Beer, bacon. Bacon...beer. Beer...bacon. It's unending. Gettin a buzz just typing it .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

slip said:


> psssst dont look now but ...


 this??
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612080




lilD1188 said:


> Well see now I think that ole messican jinxed me and made this turn into a semi-case of strep cause my throat is worse but I know I have a sinus infection on top of it!! Uhm I haven't heard anything else the last thing he said was itd be close to two weeks b4 they'd send him to macon, why idk


 uuhhh, you text so much you can't type right any more!!
Call me later.............. gotta take Dink to WallyWorld after work, doncha wanna come too?????????


MoonPie said:


> Real Good Keebs. How bout you?
> OK. Beer, bacon. Bacon...beer. Beer...bacon. It's unending. Gettin a buzz just typing it .


  Pretty good, can't complain!
Does kinda make ya wonder 'bout beer & bacon, huh?  I still wanna try some of BluesBro's pig candy though.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

sure wish it was 5 and i'd have some,,,,,, you guessed it BEER AND BACON.    I kill me


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

la la la la la la la


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> sure wish it was 5 and i'd have some,,,,,, you guessed it BEER AND BACON. I kill me






lilD1188 said:


> la la la la la la la


 you too 
ok, guess I'll use some of my *extra* time & go take Mama to Wally World!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you too
> ok, guess I'll use some of my *extra* time & go take Mama to Wally World!!



Whatta ya mean "you too?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Whatta ya mean "you too?"



ha ha means your in trouble too


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 24, 2011)

HELO ALL


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> HELO ALL



Hello , goodbye. Its 5 so im out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> HELO ALL



Hey seth,  Catch any Badgers lately?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

past 5...place is empty!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2011)

Cause everyone is scared of possible spontaneous combustion right now. 


Look out gang, the campfire's gonna explode.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cause everyone is scared of possible spontaneous combustion right now.
> 
> 
> Look out gang, the campfire's gonna explode.



Lot's of bean eaters in here or what??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

nah...just a croc mod and a hi flier


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> nah...just a croc mod and a hi flier



jacklegged croc wearin aussie mod with A.D.D.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> nah...just a croc mod and a hi flier


blame it on the mexican.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> jacklegged croc wearin aussie mod with A.D.D.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

what a day......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what a day......



When you going fishing? We need rain to wash all of this pollen down..


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

He must be planning on going Saturday, I heard there was a 40% chance of rain


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you going fishing? We need rain to wash all of this pollen down..





boneboy96 said:


> He must be planning on going Saturday, I heard there was a 40% chance of rain



For those of you anxiously awaiting my plans, I glad to say that i shall be pursuing the elusive north american wild turkey saturday morning. Wear appropriate raingear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon Folks!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Jeff...how's the knee doing?   Ready to do some riding?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Folks!!!



Howdy JC.



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Jeff...how's the knee doing?   Ready to do some riding?



Is that what you call it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Jeff...how's the knee doing?   Ready to do some riding?



Ahhhh...it's not too bad. It gives me more trouble in the evening, after I've been up and about on it all day. Yessir, I'm ready....I think 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy JC.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you call it?



Hey Hugh....how you is???

Yeah...I'm not sure if it's not more than *attempting to ride*


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



yep u have spots 1,2 and 3 on my demise list


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh...it's not too bad. It gives me more trouble in the evening, after I've been up and about on it all day. Yessir, I'm ready....I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bring 2 bikes along!     We can have head-head competitions...see who can land up in the hospital 1st!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll bring 2 bikes along!     We can have head-head competitions...see who can land up in the hospital 1st!






Bring it on!!!

Yeah...just what I need before I start a weeks work next week at the Ga dome


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2011)

Cinderella


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cinderella




Pinocchio!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cinderella



I love cinderella!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Evenin all !!  Last one!


----------



## Buck (Mar 24, 2011)

Cinderella --  Those were the days...    Next time we're together Robert I'll tell about a trip of mine to Albany back when this song was popular....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cause everyone is scared of possible spontaneous combustion right now.
> 
> 
> Look out gang, the campfire's gonna explode.





turtlebug said:


> Cinderella


You've done read the new DD thread ain't you!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Buck said:


> Cinderella --  Those were the days...    Next time we're together Robert I'll tell about a trip of mine to Albany back when this song was popular....



Lonely is the Night + Albany = fungirls on the corner of Broad and Oglethorpe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You've done read the new DD thread ain't you!!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

okay, time to put padding in my man-purse that i'm using to carry my fishfinder. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, time to put padding in my man-purse that i'm using to carry my fishfinder. See ya'll later!


 great, I get here & you leave!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> great, I get here & you leave!



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


Hey kiddo, been kicked out of school yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey kiddo, been kicked out of school yet?





Leave my boy alone!!   He's an onor studint!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> great, I get here & you leave!



I'm back, Keeby weeby! 
Got a nice looking carry case now for my Humminbird. That sucker cost too much not to have a padded case for it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave my boy alone!!   He's an onor studint!!


 yes sir............



rhbama3 said:


> I'm back, Keeby weeby!
> Got a nice looking carry case now for my Humminbird. That sucker cost too much not to have a padded case for it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yes sir............



okay, you got me here. Now what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, you got me here. Now what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



So how long has dat onor stuident of yours been in the same grade?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So how long has dat onor stuident of yours been in the same grade?





He's the biggest kid in the 3rd grade . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2011)

carmel or extra butter?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





rhbama3 said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


We're gonna need more popcorn. When does the show start anyway?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, you got me here. Now what?


 for taking care of your new toy!!



Hooked On Quack said:


>


 back off he wuz talking to me!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 look what you done started!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>






SnowHunter said:


> carmel or extra butter?


Carmel!!



rhbama3 said:


> We're gonna need more popcorn. When does the show start anyway?


Heck with all the corn around here we could start our own baiting thread!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> for taking care of your new toy!!
> 
> 
> back off he wuz talking to me!
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





Ya idjit!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Carmel!!
> 
> Heck with all the corn around here we could start our own baiting thread!!



Do wild turkeys eat popcorn?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya idjit!!



give him a break, Quack. You know how hard it is to count popcorn smileys this time of night!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yep u have spots 1,2 and 3 on my demise list


Sweet,  Gold, Silver, and Bronze.  


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





rhbama3 said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> carmel or extra butter?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Carmel!!
> 
> Heck with all the corn around here we could start our own baiting thread!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Do wild turkeys eat popcorn?


I'm sure they do!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

hooked on quack said:


> ya idjit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> give him a break, Quack. You know how hard it is to count popcorn smileys this time of night!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweet,  Gold, Silver, and Bronze.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

Howdy Folks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yep u have spots 1,2 and 3 on my demise list





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweet,  Gold, Silver, and Bronze.


A place of honor for sure!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks


Whasup!!.........You get to enjoy any of that extra time off yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A place of honor for sure!!



well, Seth has the Gold, Silver, and bronze on most Ignore Lists so it all evens out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks



Hey, Doug!
Didn't see you sneak in.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, Seth has the Gold, Silver, and bronze on most Ignore Lists so it all evens out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks



Lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup!!.........You get to enjoy any of that extra time off yet??


A little time with the boys is worth a lot. IMO. Should start getting a lot more free time in the near future. Might even get a day off. 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Doug!
> Didn't see you sneak in.


I'm just a pigment of you imagination.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> A little time with the boys is worth a lot. IMO. Should start getting a lot more free time in the near future. Might even get a day off.


Good to hear!!Hope you get to take "T" man fishing a few times!!.........Looks like after this weekend time off for me is going to be scarce for the next several months!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> carmel or extra butter?


Both???  



Jeff C. said:


>


HI!


dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks


Hey ohtextlessonetease!
Hope to come by tomorrow evenin if you're gonna be around.........


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to hear!!Hope you get to take "T" man fishing a few times!!.........Looks like after this weekend time off for me is going to be scarce for the next several months!!


lwent the other day and all he wanted to do was mess with a turtle so i caught and cleaned us up a mess to put in the freezer..hope to be just the opposite for me. Hate it for ya maybe it will not last that long and you can have a little free time.



Keebs said:


> Both???
> 
> 
> HI!
> ...



You never texted me back. That and I was in a hurry had things to do and people to see. Holler at me I should be around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2011)

i gotta call it a night. See ya!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> l went the other day and all he wanted to do was mess with a turtle so i caught and cleaned us up a mess to put in the freezer..hope to be just the opposite for me. Hate it for ya maybe it will not last that long and you can have a little free time.


Enjoy those times!!........Before you know it they will be gone forever!!

Starting up a new plant, and doubling production with approximately 20 new hires has kept me on my toes!!......Hopefully things will smooth out over time!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i gotta call it a night. See ya!


G'night Pookie.......Time for me as well!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all, bye all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i gotta call it a night. See ya!




'Night Roberto!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Pookie.......Time for me as well!!
> 
> Good night folks!!





See ya tomorrow SOME time Mitch!!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey kiddo, been kicked out of school yet?



nope just suspended


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya tomorrow SOME time Mitch!!


We'll prolly be as late as Y'all!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> lwent the other day and all he wanted to do was mess with a turtle so i caught and cleaned us up a mess to put in the freezer..hope to be just the opposite for me. Hate it for ya maybe it will not last that long and you can have a little free time.
> 
> 
> 
> You never texted me back. That and I was in a hurry had things to do and people to see. Holler at me I should be around.


will do, capt'n...........



rhbama3 said:


> i gotta call it a night. See ya!






RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Pookie.......Time for me as well!!
> 
> Good night folks!!





boneboy96 said:


> Hi all, bye all!





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Night Roberto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Seth carter said:


> nope just suspended


AGAIN????????????


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nope just suspended






Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Dat boy  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiya LilD, I seeya lurking down there!!


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey quackers!! Not for long lol if I can breathe in a few I'm goin to sleep!!!!

 Heyya slip!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2011)

G'mornin Y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin Y'all





Howdy "back ground guy" !!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey y'all. I haven't been on here in a while.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all. I haven't been on here in a while.



Hey tpaw


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all. I haven't been on here in a while.





Hiya TPaw, you still putting out fires??


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya TPaw, you still putting out fires??


Yep.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning folks....Last day of work and ready to hit the water in the morning,rain or no rain!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2011)

morning jm,  hit the water yesterday evening with a few others.  Farm pond and bass were hitting plastic worms and yellow the best.  We caught a couple bream as well.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm,  hit the water yesterday evening with a few others.  Farm pond and bass were hitting plastic worms and yellow the best.  We caught a couple bream as well.



Sounds good,buddy sent me a picture of his 31in striper he caught...Told me he and another guy caught 15 ( only 3 keepers)I can't wait....


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....Last day of work and ready to hit the water in the morning,rain or no rain!!!!!!!



x2  mornin ol buddy


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 25, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> x2  mornin ol buddy



morning MoonPie.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all. I haven't been on here in a while.


Well looky what done wandered back around!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....Last day of work and ready to hit the water in the morning,rain or no rain!!!!!!!


I'm just ready to be off of work!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm, hit the water yesterday evening with a few others. Farm pond and bass were hitting plastic worms and yellow the best. We caught a couple bream as well.






MoonPie said:


> x2  mornin ol buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning all yall, its Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

What's gwuinn on in hyear?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday has arrived.   Coffee up



Just cause.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all yall, its Friday


Dang straight, skippy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's gwuinn on in hyear?


  A reason to party now!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just cause.


  we ain't going back to THURSDAY, idjit!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> we ain't going back to THURSDAY, idjit!!



I know , thats why i brought her to FRIDAY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

Moanin ya'll, got the home PC back hooked up and $175 it's ready to go!!


Gotta get a lil shuteye before striking out to Savannah to see my buds!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, got the home PC back hooked up and $175 it's ready to go!!
> 
> 
> Gotta get a lil shuteye before striking out to Savannah to see my buds!!



Morning uncle creepy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee Coffee


Ditto!!  Hey, how'd the cow sale go the other day??



mudracing101 said:


> I know , thats why i brought her to FRIDAY






Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, got the home PC back hooked up and $175 it's ready to go!!
> 
> 
> Gotta get a lil shuteye before striking out to Savannah to see my buds!!


 I know ya'll are gonna have a blast!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> A reason to party now!



And what would that reason be?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And what would that reason be?


 
1 - you got here
2 - It's Friday
3 - cause we can!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning uncle creepy



Hiya jackass!!




Keebs said:


> Ditto!!  Hey, how'd the cow sale go the other day??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wished you were coming!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya jackass!!
> 
> Wished you were coming!


  I tweren't invited, darlin'............. ya'll send me some good pics this weekend, ya hear???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I tweren't invited, darlin'............. ya'll send me some good pics this weekend, ya hear???






Uhmmmmmm, yes you were . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ditto!!  Hey, how'd the cow sale go the other day??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prices are double what they were in Oct   We're bringing a load up on Tuesday morning  


Mornin Folks! Hope yall are ready for da weekend!!!! Our piglets come home tomorrow


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uhmmmmmm, yes you were . . .


Uuuummm........... ok, if you say so, but you know I don't leave the critters for a whole weekend........... 



SnowHunter said:


> Prices are double what they were in Oct   We're bringing a load up on Tuesday morning
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks! Hope yall are ready for da weekend!!!! Our piglets come home tomorrow


 I don't doubt it one bit........ I wish I had room for a couple to feed out like Papa & Daddy used to do!
 OyVey, pigs too???  Nope, dat's where I draw the line, I love to eat da bacon, but I ain't raising them nasty things, no way, no how, b-i-l used to have a pig farm, nope, not for me............. but good luck to you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

Night/ mornin ya'll . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuummm........... ok, if you say so, but you know I don't leave the critters for a whole weekend...........
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it one bit........ I wish I had room for a couple to feed out like Papa & Daddy used to do!
> OyVey, pigs too???  Nope, dat's where I draw the line, I love to eat da bacon, but I ain't raising them nasty things, no way, no how, b-i-l used to have a pig farm, nope, not for me............. but good luck to you!!


If they'z raised right, they don't stink 

Will be some good bacon eventually though  Gettin a breeder trio  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Night/ mornin ya'll . . .


Night Quacker


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, got the home PC back hooked up and $175 it's ready to go!!
> 
> 
> Gotta get a lil shuteye before striking out to Savannah to see my buds!!



You never called me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Night/ mornin ya'll . . .


 missed ya........... oh well, g'nite!



SnowHunter said:


> If they'z raised right, they don't stink
> 
> Will be some good bacon eventually though  Gettin a breeder trio
> 
> Night Quacker


He had the barn with concrete floors & the whole nine yards.......plus, I guess a couple times, once when I was helping him & once in college at the farm there, I had one charge me, kinda leaves a lasting impression.......
 But I Loves me some bacon to this day!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 25, 2011)

Morin Folks



Today is gona be an awsome one.It's not my friday but it real close to it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Today is gona be an awsome one.It's not my friday but it real close to it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Prices are double what they were in Oct   We're bringing a load up on Tuesday morning
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks! Hope yall are ready for da weekend!!!! Our piglets come home tomorrow


Morning


Keebs said:


> Uuuummm........... ok, if you say so, but you know I don't leave the critters for a whole weekend...........
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it one bit........ I wish I had room for a couple to feed out like Papa & Daddy used to do!
> OyVey, pigs too???  Nope, dat's where I draw the line, I love to eat da bacon, but I ain't raising them nasty things, no way, no how, b-i-l used to have a pig farm, nope, not for me............. but good luck to you!!


Did you say something about bacon and beer


Hooked On Quack said:


> Night/ mornin ya'll . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> Today is gona be an awsome one.It's not my friday but it real close to it.



Merning, congrats on some of your time off.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2011)

Mornin' Folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> 
> Did you say something about bacon and beer


Uh-No............. 



Jranger said:


> Mornin' Folks


  Hey Jason!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 1 - you got here
> 2 - It's Friday
> 3 - cause we can!!



Ummmm, ok..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, ok..


 Careful, don't get too excited there...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Careful, don't get too excited there...........



My brain's too clogged with all that I have to do to get excited.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My brain's too clogged with all that I have to do to get excited.


 Got your list completed?  If I don't write it down, I fergit to do it!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning Keebs, MC


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning Keebs, MC


 You got a short day today too?   seems like most others do!
Oh, tell Bassbaby I said............ Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got a short day today too?   seems like most others do!
> Oh, tell Bassbaby I said............ Hiiiiiiiii!!!!!



I do, but for different reasons... 
I gotta get the garden finished this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I do, but for different reasons...
> I gotta get the garden finished this afternoon.


 If Sears has a tiller like I'm looking for I'll be doing the same thing, tonight & this weekend.  FINALLY decided where I'm gonna put it & how I'm gonna go about it............. now the fun begins, the physical labor part!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If Sears has a tiller like I'm looking for I'll be doing the same thing, tonight & this weekend.  FINALLY decided where I'm gonna put it & how I'm gonna go about it............. now the fun begins, the physical labor part!



I finally found one myself on craigslist. Nearly new Honda 4-stroke, but this little tiller is more like one of the Mantis tillers. Small, but for my garden (24' x 24') it should work like a charm. The tillers I have used in the past were really to large to work in such confined spaces. The chewed the ground up nicely, but then I messed it up moving the tiller around.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Merning, congrats on some of your time off.


Thanks BroI've been needing it for a long time. 

Might even fire up the grill, have folks over and watch some UFC saturday night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I finally found one myself on craigslist. Nearly new Honda 4-stroke, but this little tiller is more like one of the Mantis tillers. Small, but for my garden (24' x 24') it should work like a charm. The tillers I have used in the past were really to large to work in such confined spaces. The chewed the ground up nicely, but then I messed it up moving the tiller around.


 I had one my Daddy passed down to me that I used for years, but it finally bit the dust about 3 years ago, so I've just barely piddled with gardening since then.............. I'm ready to do it right again!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Whats for lunch today


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>


 


mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today


  hotdog & chips............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

A little *teaser* for the Creek Waders.............
We have an AWSOME member among us!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

T -16 hours til Gobble gobble baby


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> T -16 hours til Gobble gobble baby


  excited?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> A little *teaser* for the Creek Waders.............
> We have an AWSOME member among us!





I thought Elvis was dead?


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> T -16 hours til Gobble gobble baby



Good luck soul Brother


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Elvis was dead?



Whoever told you that must also think there is no such things as bigfoots.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought Elvis was dead?


Elvis may very well be, but.............I'll have the full story next week............... 



dougefresh said:


> Good luck soul Brother


  Tanman isn't into Gobble hunting?


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Elvis may very well be, but.............I'll have the full story next week...............
> 
> 
> Tanman isn't into Gobble hunting?



Not yet. Its hard to teach him something I don't know anything about. It IS on my list of things to be able to teach him though. We are starting to get some show up around the farm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Whoever told you that must also think there is no such things as bigfoots.



Dang that Otis..


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> excited?!?!


just a weee bit.


dougefresh said:


> Good luck soul Brother



 Thank ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok belly over full, time to look for a shady spot to take  a nap


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> just a weee bit.
> 
> 
> Thank ya.


what's your game plan? 



mudracing101 said:


> Ok belly over full, time to go to shady lane to take a nap


  they have hammocks up over there now??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Elvis may very well be, but.............I'll have the full story next week...............
> 
> 
> Tanman isn't into Gobble hunting?





Boo!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Boo!!


 Feeling any better?? 
Oh, you need to call Dink & ask her what she got in the mail this morning!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

HEY SASSY!!!!!!!!


You just gonna sit around reading or are you gonna speak today?!?!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Feeling any better??
> Oh, you need to call Dink & ask her what she got in the mail this morning!



uh negatory ghostrider!!! im scared toooo, is it good or bad??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Feeling any better??
> Oh, you need to call Dink & ask her what she got in the mail this morning!



Yeah, about that nickname "Dink". Where did that come from???


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, about that nickname "Dink". Where did that come from???



i dunno, thats just what we have called her for as long as i can remember!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> uh negatory ghostrider!!! im scared toooo, is it good or bad??


It's good, VERY good & you can thank Miguel for making your Granny very, very happy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, about that nickname "Dink". Where did that come from???


  One story is that she was the smallest of the 10 kids, another is that her younger brother, Uncle Butch, couldn't say Wydene, so he just called her "Dink" and ever since I heard the story I'ved called her that & some of the grandkids picked up on it too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what's your game plan?
> 
> 
> they have hammocks up over there now??


HEY GREAT IDEA


lilD1188 said:


> Boo!!



Morning, i mean evening, ahhhh I mean Hey feeling better?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's good, VERY good & you can thank Miguel for making your Granny very, very happy!
> 
> 
> One story is that she was the smallest of the 10 kids, another is that her younger brother, Uncle Butch, couldn't say Wydene, so he just called her "Dink" and ever since I heard the story I'ved called her that & some of the grandkids picked up on it too.





im on da phone with her now and all i gottta say is WHERES MINE


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY GREAT IDEA
> 
> 
> Morning, i mean evening, ahhhh I mean Hey feeling better?



Merning' negatory, still coughin&sneezin lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY GREAT IDEA


 


lilD1188 said:


> im on da phone with her now and all i gottta say is WHERES MINE


 I tole ya so!  Yours is on my finger, *duh*!!



lilD1188 said:


> Merning' negatory, still coughin&sneezin lol


 ok, see if you have the stuff for Snowy's cough remedy........onions & ginger........dang, I hope she comes back in here 'cause I forgot what else, apple cider vinegar, I Think.......... but it's not bad and it does help!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I tole ya so!  Yours is on my finger, *duh*!!
> 
> 
> ok, see if you have the stuff for Snowy's cough remedy........onions & ginger........dang, I hope she comes back in here 'cause I forgot what else, apple cider vinegar, I Think.......... but it's not bad and it does help!





i cant wear yours: idjittt......... my cold remedy is alkeyseltzer cold and cough n diet coke or green tea with honey and lemon lol


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what's your game plan?



Dont really have one.
I have a pretty good idea as to the area they have been in for the last 3 years...so long as i can get that spot and dont have any jackwagons on 4 wheelers with dogs ruin it again this year, i think it should be a good spot again.

Either way, im coming home with a new-to-me 4 wheeler, or a dead turkey....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I tole ya so!  Yours is on my finger, *duh*!!
> 
> 
> ok, see if you have the stuff for Snowy's cough remedy........onions & ginger........dang, I hope she comes back in here 'cause I forgot what else, apple cider vinegar, I Think.......... but it's not bad and it does help!





oh oh oh wanna come be DISHWASHER!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 25, 2011)

g'nite


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

whew! Just in the knick of time!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I tole ya so!  Yours is on my finger, *duh*!!
> 
> 
> ok, see if you have the stuff for Snowy's cough remedy........onions & ginger........dang, I hope she comes back in here 'cause I forgot what else, apple cider vinegar, I Think.......... but it's not bad and it does help!



Onion, ginger, lemon, honey some brown sugar, boil all together then drink the liquid 

Hope ya feel better LilD! 

Ok, back to work.. see yall!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Onion, ginger, lemon, honey some brown sugar, boil all together then drink the liquid
> 
> Hope ya feel better LilD!
> 
> Ok, back to work.. see yall!!



i got ginger lemon and honey no onion or brown sugar lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i cant wear yours: idjittt......... my cold remedy is alkeyseltzer cold and cough n diet coke or green tea with honey and lemon lol


uugghhh............



slip said:


> Dont really have one.
> I have a pretty good idea as to the area they have been in for the last 3 years...so long as i can get that spot and dont have any jackwagons on 4 wheelers with dogs ruin it again this year, i think it should be a good spot again.
> 
> Either way, im coming home with a new-to-me 4 wheeler, or a dead turkey....


 Well good LUCK & Safe hunting, no matter!!!


lilD1188 said:


> oh oh oh wanna come be DISHWASHER!!!!!!!


 uuh, no


Jeff Raines said:


> g'nite


 g'nite!


rhbama3 said:


> whew! Just in the knick of time!






SnowHunter said:


> Onion, ginger, lemon, honey some brown sugar, boil all together then drink the liquid
> 
> Hope ya feel better LilD!
> 
> Ok, back to work.. see yall!!


  thank you sista!! 


lilD1188 said:


> i got ginger lemon and honey no onion or brown sugar lol


  call the SO & tell him to pick some up on the way home!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uugghhh............
> 
> 
> Well good LUCK & Safe hunting, no matter!!!
> ...



SO ????????????? sheriffs office????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> SO ????????????? sheriffs office????


  significant other............. now, quit posting here & look for the new thread before we get in trouble!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> T -16 hours til Gobble gobble baby



send me a tail feather or two


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont really have one.
> I have a pretty good idea as to the area they have been in for the last 3 years...so long as i can get that spot and dont have any jackwagons on 4 wheelers with dogs ruin it again this year, i think it should be a good spot again.
> 
> Either way, im coming home with a new-to-me 4 wheeler, or a dead turkey....


wish ya luck , kill the state record


Keebs said:


> significant other............. now, quit posting here & look for the new thread before we get in trouble!!!



OOOOHHHHHHH, you went over 1000


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wish ya luck , kill the state record
> 
> 
> OOOOHHHHHHH, you went over 1000


  you did too!!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> send me a tail feather or two


Will do.


mudracing101 said:


> wish ya luck , kill the state record



Thanks.


----------

